# Metal Heads Unite



## xtsho (Apr 9, 2019)

I thank my British friends for some of the greatest music ever made.

Priest all the way


















Then Maiden








Maiden really gets rolling


----------



## xtsho (Apr 10, 2019)

The rest is history


----------



## xtsho (Apr 10, 2019)

More metal. Bring it on!


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## Schwagg#12 (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## Schwagg#12 (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## Schwagg#12 (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## blake9999 (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## Schwagg#12 (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## Schwagg#12 (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## madvillian420 (Apr 10, 2019)

power trip kicks ass.


----------



## mackdx (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## mackdx (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## xtsho (Apr 11, 2019)

I don't even know any of the new stuff.

I guess I'm stuck in the past.


----------



## xtsho (Apr 11, 2019)

First successful mainstream Heavy Metal song?


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 11, 2019)

The term "heavy metal" in reference to music was erroneously lifted from Mars Bonfire's lyrics for "Born to be Wild" which contained his description of a motorcycle - "heavy metal thunder". Even so, in any credible writ of modern music, Steppenwolf is cited correctly as the premier originators and proponents of the form.


----------



## xtsho (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## xtsho (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## xtsho (Apr 11, 2019)

I remember the original Metal. I was at the concerts.


----------



## xtsho (Apr 11, 2019)

This is the metal I was listening to back in High School...


----------



## xtsho (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## xtsho (Apr 11, 2019)

I have to thank my British friends for the music they sent across the pond. One of these days I'll sit down with my friends across the sea.


----------



## xtsho (Apr 12, 2019)




----------



## xtsho (Apr 12, 2019)

The Rage

Sometimes I feel it


----------



## xtsho (Apr 12, 2019)




----------



## xtsho (Apr 12, 2019)




----------



## xtsho (Apr 12, 2019)




----------



## xtsho (Apr 12, 2019)




----------



## Schwagg#12 (Apr 12, 2019)




----------



## Schwagg#12 (Apr 12, 2019)




----------



## Schwagg#12 (Apr 12, 2019)




----------



## Schwagg#12 (Apr 12, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 12, 2019)

1966 - the originators of the single glove thing.


----------



## vertnugs (Apr 12, 2019)




----------



## vertnugs (Apr 12, 2019)




----------



## vertnugs (Apr 12, 2019)




----------



## Redeye 420 (Apr 18, 2019)




----------



## Schwagg#12 (Apr 19, 2019)




----------



## Schwagg#12 (Apr 19, 2019)




----------



## socaljoe (Apr 20, 2019)

One of my favorite metal guitar solos.


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 20, 2019)

One of my favorite bands. RIP Chi Cheng


----------



## xtsho (Apr 22, 2019)




----------



## xtsho (Apr 22, 2019)




----------



## xtsho (Apr 22, 2019)




----------



## xtsho (Apr 22, 2019)

Thanks for the music my British friends.


----------



## xtsho (Apr 22, 2019)

Ice rolls


----------



## xtsho (Apr 22, 2019)




----------



## xtsho (Apr 22, 2019)




----------



## socaljoe (Apr 22, 2019)

Death is one of my favorite bands, metal or otherwise.


----------



## xtsho (Apr 22, 2019)

Classic. Never again. If you missed it too bad....


----------



## xtsho (Apr 22, 2019)

I know that many of the young ones might not have even been born when then Real Granddaddies of Heavy Metal were tearing it up. For those that missed it here you go... 1982


----------



## Schwagg#12 (Apr 22, 2019)




----------



## Schwagg#12 (Apr 22, 2019)




----------



## xtsho (Apr 22, 2019)

Schwagg#12 said:


>


I was listening to this in junior high. Seeing them at the Moda Center June 22nd. Saw them last time they were here. Can't wait.

Priest. The beginning...


----------



## Schwagg#12 (Apr 23, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 23, 2019)

1968


----------



## xtsho (Apr 30, 2019)




----------



## xtsho (May 4, 2019)




----------



## socaljoe (May 4, 2019)




----------



## Schwagg#12 (Aug 23, 2019)

Fast Foward through the cheeze whiz solo.


----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Aug 24, 2019)




----------



## JayBio420 (Aug 24, 2019)

So glad I found this thread! Nice one!


----------



## JayBio420 (Aug 24, 2019)

And for all my fan girls


----------



## Schwagg#12 (Aug 24, 2019)




----------



## Schwagg#12 (Aug 24, 2019)




----------



## Schwagg#12 (Aug 24, 2019)




----------



## Schwagg#12 (Aug 24, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 24, 2019)




----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Aug 25, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 25, 2019)




----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 25, 2019)

Anybody see Maiden on their current US tour?

Saw them in ATL, one of best shows I've ever seen by them.

Will be hitting up ABQ in September too.


----------



## SFnone (Oct 8, 2019)

Let's get into some debate... 
Rank 'em:
Megadeth, Anthrax, Metallica, Slayer-
I go Megadeth first, then Anthrax with Joey Belladonna, then Metallica and Slayer- Megadeth for drive, Anthrax for overall heaviness, Metallica for originality, (but they lose some points with me, cause I hate the way Hetfield sings, almost country twang on it, and so many of their songs are repetitive as hell... plus the whole military thing later on kind of lost me...) Slayer just ends up at the bottom... I know that is probably not the popular opinion, but whatever...


----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 8, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 8, 2019)

Seems only yesterday he got called up


----------



## blu3bird (Oct 17, 2019)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jun 24, 2020)

I'm Home Now!


----------



## xtsho (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## Dogzila716 (Jul 17, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 17, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 17, 2020)

Dedicated to all of you metal heads.

Buck Dharma does the unshown solo @2:30, and pops in at the end for a cameo.


----------



## Kassiopeija (Jul 17, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 17, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 17, 2020)

“Tell your children not to hear
My words,what they mean what they say “


----------



## WintersBones (Jul 17, 2020)

Sweet thread. Proud to say I've seen a great deal of these bands live at some point. Here's some more.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 26, 2020)

Get all this


----------



## FRICKITYFRICKTYFRESH (Jul 26, 2020)

wheres all my old school static x peeps?


----------



## OVH (Jul 26, 2020)

I’m not to old so this seems like a classic metal song to me. Everything as I lay dying hits pretty hard, even their new album.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 5, 2020)

Got to have DIO


----------



## xtsho (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 16, 2020)

Judas and Maiden are still my rock Gods. They just keep getting better. This shit is my snowboarding music.


----------



## xtsho (Oct 16, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Judas and Maiden are still my rock Gods. They just keep getting better. This shit is my snowboarding music.


Priest and Maiden 

Enough said


----------



## xtsho (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 17, 2020)

xtsho said:


> Priest and Maiden
> 
> Enough said


I already respected you before I knew you had good taste in music. You impressed me once again Xtsho. We would get along great, lol.


----------



## HydroKid239 (Oct 17, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Judas and Maiden are still my rock Gods. They just keep getting better. This shit is my snowboarding music.


Me... Hell Patrol... a fast car... and a highway! Let's go!



Edit: and to think I was just coming in here to be high and post a meme of Robocop..lol


----------



## xtsho (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## tkufoS (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## tkufoS (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Oct 17, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> I already respected you before I knew you had good taste in music. You impressed me once again Xtsho. We would get along great, lol.


Last year I lost my voice at Iron Maiden and Judas Priest concerts in Portland last year.

I first saw Priest on their Unleashed In The East Tour. 1979 Paramount Portland Oregon. The next year, 1980, with British Steel tour they had become the heavy metal gods they are.


----------



## tkufoS (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 17, 2020)

xtsho said:


> Last year I lost my voice at Iron Maiden and Judas Priest concerts in Portland last year.
> 
> I first saw Priest on their Unleashed In The East Tour. 1979 Paramount Portland Oregon. The next year, 1980, with British Steel tour they had become the heavy metal gods they are.


Jealous man. I've never seen Judas or Maiden live. Such a shame I know.


----------



## tkufoS (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## tkufoS (Oct 17, 2020)

Pantera 5 or 6 shows..5 for sure.....best in the world..imo


----------



## xtsho (Oct 17, 2020)

Although last year there was no Glenn Tipton. The year before he made a couple appearances. He's got some disease like Parkinson's so can't play but apparently is still involved in the making of music which is cool. There's drama with KK Downing so he's out of the band but he new guys are really good so it's all about Halford. He's still got a few years in him.


----------



## xtsho (Oct 17, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Jealous man. I've never seen Judas or Maiden live. Such a shame I know.


Oh man. I won't mention how many times I've seen each band.

I go to a lot of concerts. It's my one activity. The lady likes going to concerts as well. 

Damn Covid canceled a bunch of concerts. That's what I'm worried about. Live Music. I have Steely Dan tickets that were rescheduled to next summer. This summer was canceled. 

I'm a concert whore. It's the one thing I'll spend top dollar on to get the best seats.


----------



## xtsho (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 17, 2020)

Tipton & downing on stage together battling ,hard to beat , In my top 10 for sure . I flash on the end of this tune from time time as a good presence .


----------



## xtsho (Oct 17, 2020)

Back in the day right before Paul Stanley and Gene Simmons decided to take over the band and make it about money. Can't blame them though.


----------



## tkufoS (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## tkufoS (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## tkufoS (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 17, 2020)

tkufoS said:


>


Tell them what's up Rocky!


----------



## go go kid (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 17, 2020)

“Promised only lies “


----------



## go go kid (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## go go kid (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## go go kid (Oct 17, 2020)

you cant spell heavy metal without the letters ACDC


----------



## go go kid (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## go go kid (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 25, 2020)

pretty goddamn good .


----------



## xtsho (Oct 30, 2020)

No words can do justice


----------



## xtsho (Dec 17, 2020)

Bruce has always been quite the character.







And he can fly a passenger jet.


----------



## xtsho (Dec 17, 2020)




----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 17, 2020)

Tom G. Warrior


----------



## Boru420 (Dec 17, 2020)




----------



## Boru420 (Dec 17, 2020)




----------



## Creature1969 (Dec 17, 2020)

How did I miss this thread? 











And for good measure...


----------



## xtsho (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Mar 14, 2021)

Early Metal 

The best


----------



## xtsho (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 14, 2021)

The beauty of this thread is all I have to do is read a post and a song starts playing in my head. I've got terabytes of Metal on file in my head.


----------



## xtsho (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## Dorian2 (Mar 16, 2021)

I like a little Metal occasionally.


----------



## Dorian2 (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## Dorian2 (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## Gammagoat (Mar 16, 2021)

Are covers allowed? Here are a couple of my favorites.

Testament goodness!


----------



## Gammagoat (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## Gammagoat (Mar 16, 2021)

One more,


----------



## mudballs (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Mar 21, 2021)

Yes sir !!


----------



## Dorian2 (Mar 21, 2021)

Saw these guys in a small Edmonton venue over a decade ago. Angela's presence is palpable on stage and fills the room.


----------



## Dorian2 (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (May 16, 2021)




----------



## RynoGrow (May 19, 2021)

*R.I.P. Chuck Schuldiner *


----------



## RynoGrow (May 19, 2021)




----------



## RynoGrow (May 19, 2021)

this is badass if youve never heard of before.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 19, 2021)

Here is a PG 13 of my taste. 

Geman death metal is beyond the average language. LOL. 

Make some noise and put a good person forward.


----------



## RynoGrow (May 19, 2021)

aint no other metal in the world like it. love this shit


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 19, 2021)

RynoGrow said:


> aint no other metal in the world like it. love this shit


Type O positive here. But long time fan. Rocked it earlier.


----------



## RynoGrow (May 19, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Type O positive here. But long time fan. Rocked it earlier.


same here bro seen them about 20 years ago opening for danzig.


----------



## RynoGrow (May 19, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 19, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Type O positive here. But long time fan. Rocked it earlier.


And the hook. Bleach kit wife hates it. Did the volume just increase?? How did that happen??y. LOL.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 19, 2021)

RynoGrow said:


> same here bro seen them about 20 years ago opening for danzig.


Fortunate enough to catch Glen for holy diver, last in line and sacred heart. I swear he knew something. Sacred Heart was one of the best live shows I ever saw.


----------



## RynoGrow (May 19, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 20, 2021)

EEHHHLLOO??


----------



## RynoGrow (May 22, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Fortunate enough to catch Glen for holy diver, last in line and sacred heart. I swear he knew something. Sacred Heart was one of the best live shows I ever saw.


lol that wasnt glen that was dio


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 22, 2021)

RynoGrow said:


> lol that wasnt glen that was dio


Yes Ronnie. Guess I partook a bit too much when posting that. Good call. I prefer to acknowledging that I'm losing my mind. LOL.


----------



## Creature1969 (May 22, 2021)

If you didn't spend the 80's going to what were pretty much bi-weekly concerts, did you even live??


----------



## SpaceGrease (May 23, 2021)

“Nothing you do will be new “


----------



## k0rps (May 23, 2021)

Btbam - Ants of the Sky


----------



## Dorian2 (May 23, 2021)

If this ain't Metal, I don't know what is.


----------



## xtsho (May 24, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (May 24, 2021)




----------



## rkymtnman (May 24, 2021)

xtsho said:


>


how did they not get in the rock hall of fame? they were 3rd in voting untill the last few days. 

my fav song off my fav album


----------



## xtsho (May 24, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (May 24, 2021)




----------



## rkymtnman (May 24, 2021)




----------



## rkymtnman (May 24, 2021)

xtsho said:


>


my 1st maiden show. yngwie malmsteen (sp?) opened for them at the Spectrum in Philly


----------



## rkymtnman (May 24, 2021)

metal? maybe? but a f'king awesome music video


----------



## Gemtree (May 24, 2021)




----------



## rkymtnman (May 24, 2021)

did anybody else see megadeth fired their bassist? some weird online sex shit with a minor. 

they are playing denver this summer. might have to check them out


----------



## xtsho (May 24, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> how did they not get in the rock hall of fame? they were 3rd in voting untill the last few days.
> 
> my fav song off my fav album


The rock and roll hall of fame is full of shit. Judas Priest isn't in either.


----------



## xtsho (May 24, 2021)

Depeche Mode and The Cure finally made it in.


----------



## Gemtree (May 24, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (May 24, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> metal? maybe? but a f'king awesome music video


No


----------



## rkymtnman (May 24, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (May 24, 2021)




----------



## rkymtnman (May 24, 2021)

xtsho said:


> The rock and roll hall of fame is full of shit. Judas Priest isn't in either.


bruce had a great quote regarding it. bullocks something or other basically. i agree.


----------



## rkymtnman (May 24, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (May 24, 2021)




----------



## Gemtree (May 24, 2021)




----------



## Gemtree (May 24, 2021)

Saw Pantera 7 times back in the day never liked glamtera though


----------



## xtsho (May 24, 2021)

Old Metal

Some might not consider this metal. But back in the day...


----------



## rkymtnman (May 24, 2021)

saw these guys live too.


----------



## xtsho (May 24, 2021)

Fuck all the crap. The real deal.


----------



## rkymtnman (May 24, 2021)

if you guys haven't read this, it's awesome. i couldn't put it down .


----------



## rkymtnman (May 24, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Fuck all the crap. The real deal.


by far the loudest show i've ever seen. and it was outdoors in NJ. lol. i think my ears rang for 2 days.

not sure what tour it was . maybe 88?


----------



## xtsho (May 24, 2021)

Judas Priest rules.


----------



## Gemtree (May 24, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (May 24, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (May 24, 2021)

I've seen Priest 8-9 times.


----------



## xtsho (May 24, 2021)




----------



## k0rps (May 24, 2021)

DevilDriver - Nothings Wrong? \m/


----------



## Gemtree (May 24, 2021)

Mics are for pussies


----------



## k0rps (May 24, 2021)

Damn, @Gemtree. He didnt need a mic, maybe the next day tho lol


----------



## PadawanWarrior (May 24, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Depeche Mode and The Cure finally made it in.


WTF? Are you serious? And not Maiden Or Judas? That's seriously fucked up. I'm Disturbed.


----------



## rkymtnman (May 24, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> WTF? Are you serious? And not Maiden Or Judas? That's seriously fucked up. I'm Disturbed.


what other band is flying around the world in their own 747 with captain dickinson???? lol. 


Up the Irons!


----------



## xtsho (May 24, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> WTF? Are you serious? And not Maiden Or Judas? That's seriously fucked up. I'm Disturbed.


Yes it's messed up. But both Depeche Mode and The Cure belong. 

But so do Priest and Maiden.


----------



## rkymtnman (May 24, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Yes it's messed up. But both Depeche Mode and The Cure belong.
> 
> But so do Priest and Maiden.


agreed. way more deserve it but there is some type of bullshit going on .


----------



## xtsho (May 24, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> what other band is flying around the world in their own 747 with captain dickinson???? lol.
> View attachment 4908688
> 
> Up the Irons!


----------



## rkymtnman (May 24, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Yes it's messed up. But both Depeche Mode and The Cure belong.
> 
> But so do Priest and Maiden


maybe you disagree but Disintegration i think is one of my top 10 albums easily.


----------



## rkymtnman (May 24, 2021)

xtsho said:


>


what do you think of metallica?

first 3 albums are awesome IMO but then a steep drop off for me

even motley crue, first 2 albums are awesome but...


----------



## xtsho (May 24, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> maybe you disagree but Disintegration i think is one of my top 10 albums easily.


I saw them the last time they came to Portland. Awesome concert.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (May 24, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> what other band is flying around the world in their own 747 with captain dickinson???? lol.
> View attachment 4908688
> 
> Up the Irons!


No shit man. They're smart metal heads. And their talent is far superior to the Cure or Depeshe Mode. Maiden and Judas just keep getting better at playing.

And this is a metal thread so this is what I've got to say about the Cure and Depesh Mode.


----------



## xtsho (May 24, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> what do you think of metallica?
> 
> first 3 albums are awesome IMO but then a steep drop off for me
> 
> even motley crue, first 2 albums are awesome but...


Metallica sucks. I left early. They're assholes.


----------



## rkymtnman (May 24, 2021)

xtsho said:


> I saw them the last time they came to Portland. Awesome concert.


me too. saw them in denver. i guess that was there last tour?


----------



## PadawanWarrior (May 24, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> what do you think of metallica?
> 
> first 3 albums are awesome IMO but then a steep drop off for me
> 
> even motley crue, first 2 albums are awesome but...


New Metallica sucks. I had tickets to see them in Concert after the Black Album was released, but said fuck it and sold my tickets before the concert. I only like their older shit. They're a bunch of sellouts.

You know it's sad but true!


----------



## rkymtnman (May 24, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Metallica sucks. I left early. They're assholes.


cliff burton years were great i think. but they sold out. kill em all has one of the best guitar solos ever by hammett


----------



## rkymtnman (May 24, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> New Metallica sucks. I had tickets to see them in Concert after the Black Album was released, but said fuck it and sold my tickets before the concert. I only like their older shit. They're a bunch of sellouts.
> 
> You know it's sad but true!


+10 pts for the sad but true line


----------



## xtsho (May 24, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> No shit man. They're smart metal heads. And their talent is far superior to the Cure or Depeshe Mode. Maiden and Judas just keep getting better at playing.
> 
> And this is a metal thread so this is what I've got to say about the Cure and Depesh Mode.
> View attachment 4908689


You shouldn't be so quick to trash Depeche Mode an The Cure. They have been so much influence in so much music.


----------



## rkymtnman (May 24, 2021)

xtsho said:


> You shouldn't be so quick to trash Depeche Mode an The Cure. They have been so much influence in so much music.


for sure. even joy division and/or new order too. very influential for the 80s music scene.


----------



## xtsho (May 24, 2021)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (May 24, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> cliff burton years were great i think. but they sold out. kill em all has one of the best guitar solos ever by hammett


Fuck ya man. My favorite album. I have the first version that has Am I Evil and Blitzkrieg on it! Oh Ya Ya!



I have original Garage Days too.


----------



## rkymtnman (May 24, 2021)

xtsho said:


>


how old are you? i'm 51 and i think we grew up the same


----------



## xtsho (May 24, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> for sure. even joy division and/or new order too. very influential for the 80s music scene.


Don't get me started on Joy Division. Some of their stuff is the foundation for many groups.


----------



## rkymtnman (May 24, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Fuck ya man. My favorite album. I have the first version that has Am I Evil and Blitzkrieg on it! Oh Ya Ya!
> 
> View attachment 4908690
> 
> ...


i wish i had saved all my tapes from back then.


----------



## xtsho (May 24, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> how old are you? i'm 51 and i think we grew up the same


I'm a few years older but sounds like we were listening to some of the same music.


----------



## rkymtnman (May 24, 2021)

how about these guys? first black punk??


----------



## PadawanWarrior (May 24, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> +10 pts for the sad but true line


So does that mean I'm ahead in our battle against each other, lol?



xtsho said:


> You shouldn't be so quick to trash Depeche Mode an The Cure. They have been so much influence in so much music.


Not dissing them. They have talent, but not like the Metal Gods do. Hey I like some Depeche Mode and had the Enjoy the Silence album, but they're a little too mopey for me. I get a feel sorry for me vibe from that type of music. I also don't like Country.

I've been a rocker since birth.


----------



## rkymtnman (May 24, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Don't get me started on Joy Division. Some of their stuff is the foundation for many groups.


that movie Control was awesome but so sad at the same time. RIP Ian.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (May 24, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i wish i had saved all my tapes from back then.


I had the $4.98 Garage Days cassette tape before I got the CD version, lol.


----------



## xtsho (May 24, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (May 24, 2021)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (May 24, 2021)

This is the Greatest song in the World.


----------



## xtsho (May 24, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (May 24, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (May 24, 2021)




----------



## Roy O'Bannon (May 24, 2021)

I remember a few kids that could draw real well had these.
These days? I think Ax7 was the last stuff I bought, I like the lead player. So much stuff out there.


----------



## xtsho (May 24, 2021)

But for all his power couldn't see his own demise.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (May 24, 2021)

xtsho said:


>


All Day, All Night.

I'm a boarder so I think of riding. Part of why I love Judas. I know he's talking about motorcycles, but the lyrics work the same for me with riding, but on my snowboard.

My old school snowboard bindings have the Danzig logo on the back of one of them, and the British Steel Album logo on the other one.

Lib Technologies and Jamie Lynn have always been rockers too.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (May 24, 2021)

xtsho said:


>


You're in for surprise. You're in for a shock, ahhh, in London, lol. That's just what comes rolling in my head when I saw that.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (May 24, 2021)

Let's see Depeche Mode or the Cure beat this shit.


----------



## Roy O'Bannon (May 24, 2021)

Always liked this one. Haven't hear it in yrs.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (May 24, 2021)

xtsho said:


> But for all his power couldn't see his own demise.


OK. I think I've united with some metal head that usually hate me. Power to the music, lol.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (May 24, 2021)

Roy O'Bannon said:


> Always liked this one. Haven't hear it in yrs.


I listen to Maiden all the time. Listening to this again too now. I can't resist Maiden or Judas.


----------



## xtsho (May 24, 2021)




----------



## wheresthekoosh (May 24, 2021)




----------



## Southernontariogrower (May 24, 2021)

xtsho said:


> More metal. Bring it on!


Yes xtsho, your kung fu is fucken awesome! Knew l liked you for a reason!


----------



## Southernontariogrower (May 25, 2021)

xtsho said:


>


Had to listen to first song for old times sake. Hey arent you? Yup!


----------



## PadawanWarrior (May 25, 2021)

Southernontariogrower said:


> Yes xtsho, your kung fu is fucken awesome! Knew l liked you for a reason!


Megadeath is awesome too, but I don't consider them in quite the same league as Judas and Maiden. Don't get me wrong, I love Megadeath. They are damn close though. I'm loving listening to this right now.

Gotta say metal heads make the best musicians. Let's see some country music fool try to play this shit, lol.


----------



## Southernontariogrower (May 25, 2021)

JayBio420 said:


> And for all my fan girls


Had to listen to on youtube! Fucken A bubba!


----------



## Southernontariogrower (May 25, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Megadeath is awesome too, but I don't consider them in the same league as Judas and Maiden. Like B vs A actors. But don't get me wrong, I love Megadeath.


Old Megadeth is the only Megadeth, like all bands first couple albums are awesome then ?


----------



## PadawanWarrior (May 25, 2021)

Southernontariogrower said:


> Old Megadeth is the only Megadeth, like all bands first couple albums are awesome then ?


Same with Metallica. They all cut their hair and took voice lessons for the Black Album. Sad.

I actually saw Lars in the Truckee CA Safeway back then with his crew cut. He did have a couple ladies with him, so he wasn't doing bad, lol. The bagger at Safeway was all over his nuts, lol.

There're actually quite a few celebrities that go to Tahoe to ski or snowboars. It's crazy.

He was speaking German with the girls when he was browsing the store.

Anyways, back to the music.


----------



## Southernontariogrower (May 25, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Same with Metallica. They all cut their hair and took voice lessons for the Black Album. Sad.
> 
> I actually saw Lars in the Truckee CA Safeway back then with his crew cut. He did have a couple ladies with him, so he wasn't doing bad, lol. The bagger at Safeway was all over his nuts, lol.
> 
> ...


I shaved my head about a year before they did, was ln penn so felt safer without my mop! All the greats are from first few albums imo! Yes is sad l love the raw metal! Not classy shit!


----------



## Southernontariogrower (May 25, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> You're in for surprise. You're in for a shock, ahhh, in London, lol. That's just what comes rolling in my head when I saw that.


Ty good one!


----------



## Southernontariogrower (May 25, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> for sure. even joy division and/or new order too. very influential for the 80s music scene.


Yes Testament new world order rocked in concert


----------



## Southernontariogrower (May 25, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Megadeath is awesome too, but I don't consider them in quite the same league as Judas and Maiden. Don't get me wrong, I love Megadeath. They are damn close though. I'm loving listening to this right now.
> 
> Gotta say metal heads make the best musicians. Let's see some country music fool try to play this shit, lol.


Will always love Pantera, 5 minutes alone, walk, cemetary gates! Doesnt get any better!


----------



## xtsho (May 29, 2021)

I'm going to replace the world map on the left with something Judas Priest. I'm thinking Killing Machine.







This to the left of Maiden.







About the green walls, it's a long story. I'm painting everything white this summer and doing some major renovation in my office.


----------



## Southernontariogrower (May 29, 2021)

xtsho said:


> I'm going to replace the world map on the left with something Judas Priest. I'm thinking Killing Machine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Used to have that Eddy on my jean jacket.


----------



## Dorian2 (May 29, 2021)

New Amon Amarth!


----------



## xtsho (May 31, 2021)

This is one of the best covers I've seen. 

I like it.

No disrespect to Ronnie RIP 

I think he'd approve.


----------



## Southernontariogrower (Jun 1, 2021)

xtsho said:


> This is one of the best covers I've seen.
> 
> I like it.
> 
> ...


Agree 100%, like the cover better than Dio. Saw Dio and Megadeth was opener, l think it should of been Dio opening. Would of been better concert! Heaviest shold follow lighter stuff. Not other way around, rocking out to megaraunch and Dios opener Who cries for the children? I DO, whine! Lol! Ruined concert imo!


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 1, 2021)




----------



## Roy O'Bannon (Jun 1, 2021)

Friedman has been one the short list of my favs for yrs. Nuno is a beast, but I usually don't listen to the bands he's in. I remember Skolnick from the guitar mags and his column. Don't know Shaw, but to be included in this... a beast.


----------



## xtsho (Jun 1, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Jun 1, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Jun 3, 2021)

Southernontariogrower said:


> Agree 100%, like the cover better than Dio. Saw Dio and Megadeth was opener, l think it should of been Dio opening. Would of been better concert! Heaviest shold follow lighter stuff. Not other way around, rocking out to megaraunch and Dios opener Who cries for the children? I DO, whine! Lol! Ruined concert imo!



No No No! I said best cover. In no way is she better than Ronnie James Dio. Please stop with that blasphemy. And don't associate me with that mindset. It will destroy my Metal rep. 

She's good but she'll never be close to filling Ronnies shoes. She will never sing Rainbow in the Dark better than Ronnie James Dio. She's basically just really good karaoke in comparison.


----------



## Roy O'Bannon (Jun 3, 2021)

Man, if Dio looked and moved like that.... Yeah, that would have been weird.
I was in a band with a singer that had that energy like she seems to, it was a fun band.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Jun 3, 2021)

xtsho said:


> I don't even know any of the new stuff.
> 
> I guess I'm stuck in the past.


Same here! Old metal is where it's at!


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Jun 3, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Classic. Never again. If you missed it too bad....


One of their best!


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Jun 3, 2021)

xtsho said:


> I thank my British friends for some of the greatest music ever made.
> 
> Priest all the way
> 
> ...


What about sabbath?


----------



## Flatrate (Jun 3, 2021)

Lately I've been listening to a lot of Claypool/Buckethead.


----------



## xtsho (Jun 3, 2021)

Roy O'Bannon said:


> Man, if Dio looked and moved like that.... Yeah, that would have been weird.
> I was in a band with a singer that had that energy like she seems to, it was a fun band.



She's a good singer. I've watched some of her other covers. But she ain't no Ronnie James Dio.



Hollatchaboy said:


> What about sabbath?


Sabbath rocks. I posted their Sabotage album. I listened to them and went to their concerts. But Priest ruled back in the day.


----------



## xtsho (Jun 11, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Jun 12, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Jun 12, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Jun 12, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Jun 16, 2021)

Priest is coming to Portland! Woot woot!!!!!!!!! 

I'll be there! Fuck Covid. I'm going to the damn Judas Priest concert. If they can go on tour then I can go and see them. 



Judas Priest - 50 Heavy Metal Years​






Sun • Oct 3, 2021 • 7:30 PM​Moda Center — Portland, OR​





50 years of some of the best Heavy Metal ever. Halford is the King. Hopefully Glenn Tipton will feel well enough to play on a few songs. He's been diagnosed with Parkinson's disease. He's still very involved in the new music but struggles to play the guitar on tour. 

To all you young'uns that grew up on death and speed metal. These guys are the real deal.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Jun 16, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Priest is coming to Portland! Woot woot!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I'll be there! Fuck Covid. I'm going to the damn Judas Priest concert. If they can go on tour then I can go and see them.
> 
> ...


Bad ass man!


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Jun 16, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Priest is coming to Portland! Woot woot!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I'll be there! Fuck Covid. I'm going to the damn Judas Priest concert. If they can go on tour then I can go and see them.
> 
> ...


Glenn Tipton needs to get better. He was a big part of Priest for me! It's like Black Sabbath without Tony Iommi


----------



## xtsho (Jun 16, 2021)

Hollatchaboy said:


> Glenn Tipton needs to get better. He was a big part of Priest for me! It's like Black Sabbath without Tony Iommi


I know. I miss K.K. Downing as well. We share the same birthday. Apparently there is just too much bad blood for him to return to the band. There's always a bunch of drama behind the scenes with most bands. It's too bad though.


----------



## Creature1969 (Jun 16, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Priest is coming to Portland! Woot woot!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I'll be there! Fuck Covid. I'm going to the damn Judas Priest concert. If they can go on tour then I can go and see them.
> 
> ...


They're scheduled here for Halloween!


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Jun 16, 2021)

xtsho said:


> I know. I miss K.K. Downing as well. We share the same birthday. Apparently there is just too much bad blood for him to return to the band. There's always a bunch of drama behind the scenes with most bands. It's too bad though.


I been watching a lot of interviews and docs on youtube and it seems there was a lot more going on behind the scenes all those years than at least I was led to believe. There's a few bands of still like to see, only with original lineups.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Jun 16, 2021)

They're scheduled September 20th here.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 16, 2021)

Have fun to those going. Saw them in the '86 Fuel for Life tour. Bon Jovi's Slippery When Wet tour was the special guest up North.


----------



## xtsho (Jun 16, 2021)

I expect some good stuff from Priest. Thay're throwing down fo 


Dorian2 said:


> Have fun to those going. Saw them in the '86 Fuel for Life tour. Bon Jovi's Slippery When Wet tour was the special guest up North.


I first saw them in 1978 and then every year they showed up into the late 80's when I got too busy with work to worry about concerts.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jul 9, 2021)

New album coming? Last album was Book of Souls in 2015.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jul 9, 2021)

Dorian2 said:


> New album coming? Last album was Book of Souls in 2015.


That's sweet.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jul 9, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> That's sweet.


I'm a huge fan. Started in 1983 when I was 14 for the World Piece tour. Saw them 5x since and 2x with my daughter. No Mom's allowed...except I managed to drag my wife to 1 show along the way.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jul 9, 2021)

Dorian2 said:


> I'm a huge fan. Started in 1983 when I was 14 for the World Piece tour. Saw them 5x since and 2x with my daughter. No Mom's allowed...except I managed to drag my wife to 1 show along the way.


That's awesome. I've never seen them, besides in videos of their concerts. And I guess I'm a poser, since I've only been super into them since 94, lol.

They're smart as fuck too. What other metal band's lead singer is the pilot?

Ed Force One!


----------



## Dorian2 (Jul 9, 2021)

My favorite guitarist also fly's airplanes. Dickinson said all they talk is airplanes when they meet up or do a show together.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Jul 9, 2021)

I been a fan since the mid eighties. I didn't like Paul Di'Anno that much though. Bruce is much better imo. It's getting hard to watch all these bands as they age. Lol


----------



## Dorian2 (Jul 12, 2021)

Dropped 2 weeks ago.


----------



## SFnone (Jul 12, 2021)

One where Phil has hair


----------



## SFnone (Jul 12, 2021)

Early years


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Jul 12, 2021)

SFnone said:


> Early years


Dime had a fro back then. Lol.... Phil had some crazy hair back then too.


----------



## SFnone (Jul 12, 2021)

Hollatchaboy said:


> Dime had a fro back then. Lol.... Phil had some crazy hair back then too.


It wasn't Phil until later... I forget the singer's name during these years... they had a totally different sound


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Jul 12, 2021)

SFnone said:


> It wasn't Phil until later... I forget the singer's name during these years... they had a totally different sound


I didn't watch the video. I just figured it was Phil. I don't remember his name either. Totally different sound and style but dime was already really talented.


----------



## SFnone (Jul 12, 2021)

Yeah, they sounded almost more sunset strip hair metalish mixed with British metal and hard rock... maybe sorta like a mix of motley crue, def leppard, judas priest and wasp... dime was one in a million


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Jul 12, 2021)

SFnone said:


> Yeah, they sounded almost more sunset strip hair metalish mixed with British metal and hard rock... maybe sorta like a mix of motley crue, def leppard, judas priest and wasp... dime was one in a million


That's exactly how they sounded! Love that shit!


----------



## mackdx (Jul 13, 2021)

Got tix to see Gojira, Knocked Loose, and Alien Weaponry at a small 1900 seat venue in Oct!

Ministry and Helmet in Boston a few weeks before that show

Hell yeah


----------



## Dorian2 (Jul 15, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Jul 15, 2021)

IRON MAIDEN REVEAL FIRST NEW MUSIC IN 6 YEARS WITH SPECTACULAR ANIMATED VIDEO: THE WRITING ON THE WALL


IRON MAIDEN today revealed their brand-new track, The Writing On The Wall, with an eagerly anticipated global YouTube video premiere. The song was written by Adrian Smith & Bruce Dickinson...




www.ironmaiden.com


----------



## xtsho (Jul 15, 2021)

K.K is staying busy.


----------



## xtsho (Jul 18, 2021)




----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 19, 2021)

Iron Maiden Announce New Double Album ‘Senjutsu’


Band will release first album in six years in September




www.yahoo.com


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 23, 2021)

Iron Maiden Drops Biblical Epic 'The Writing on the Wall,' First New Music in 6 Years


Bruce Dickinson, former Pixar execs and animation studio team for visual for heavy metal act’s new song and video




www.rollingstone.com


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 23, 2021)

“Your a bringer of evil “


----------



## xtsho (Jul 26, 2021)

I'm sure glad KK is still playing as good as ever.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jul 29, 2021)

I think KK Downing affected a lot more guitarist's styles than he's given credit for.


----------



## MisterKister (Jul 29, 2021)

Hollatchaboy said:


> I didn't watch the video. I just figured it was Phil. I don't remember his name either. Totally different sound and style but dime was already really talented.


Terry Glaze??


----------



## MisterKister (Jul 29, 2021)

My tattoo artist tattooed Phil, dimebag, and Kerry king of slayer he was the bassis for the band fight which had Rob Halford as the lead singer oh and he tatted him too...


----------



## MisterKister (Jul 29, 2021)

MisterKister said:


> My tattoo artist tattooed Phil, dimebag, and Kerry king of slayer he was the basis for the band fight which had Rob Halford as the lead singer oh and he tatted him too...


He did Kerry's head tribal piece


----------



## MisterKister (Jul 29, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 29, 2021)

I always leaned






but together holy fucking shit ,perma grin !


----------



## xtsho (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 1, 2021)




----------



## Dorian2 (Aug 1, 2021)

This is good! Saw them live a decade ago. Worth the watch. Honest.


----------



## xtsho (Aug 2, 2021)




----------



## PizzaMan5000 (Aug 2, 2021)

RIP Joey );


----------



## ct26turbo (Aug 2, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Aug 2, 2021)

I may be old, but sometimes headbanging is on the menu:


----------



## xtsho (Aug 2, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Aug 3, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Aug 3, 2021)




----------



## NoWayOut (Aug 3, 2021)




----------



## NoWayOut (Aug 3, 2021)




----------



## Dorian2 (Aug 6, 2021)

Old school Black Metal band from Bergen.


----------



## Dorian2 (Aug 11, 2021)

Sounds like they're happy with the new sounds!


----------



## Dorian2 (Aug 12, 2021)




----------



## DarkVoidCollectibles (Aug 12, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Aug 15, 2021)




----------



## MustGro (Aug 15, 2021)

Cool thread @xtsho . The rocka rolla video on the first page made my day. I printed the words out for that last week; I could never figure out them out with the accent. The song was titled “one for the road” though on the site I visited. I consider myself more rock than metal but The Green Manalishi is another favourite of mine.


----------



## Dorian2 (Aug 15, 2021)

Doesn't get much better than this.


----------



## MustGro (Aug 15, 2021)

That cat’s got some voice. I watched it all, a little heavy for me, but good metal for sure. Kept having Kiss flashbacks from the ‘80’s with the makeup and boots though.


----------



## xtsho (Aug 15, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Aug 15, 2021)




----------



## Dorian2 (Aug 16, 2021)

MustGro said:


> That cat’s got some voice. I watched it all, a little heavy for me, but good metal for sure. Kept having Kiss flashbacks from the ‘80’s with the makeup and boots though.


I didn't get into Death and Black Metal until my late 30's. The more you listen to the better it gets


xtsho said:


>


These vids are bitter sweet for me for a couple of reasons. My buddy and I wanted to go to the Blizzard concert but our parents wouldn't allow us to. We were 12 at the time. Rhoads left us a couple of months after that Edmonton show. He was a dominant figure in my now close to 40 year guitar and music journey.


----------



## MustGro (Aug 16, 2021)

Dorian2 said:


> I didn't get into Death and Black Metal until my late 30's. The more you listen to the better it gets
> 
> 
> These vids are bitter sweet for me for a couple of reasons. My buddy and I wanted to go to the Blizzard concert but our parents wouldn't allow us to. We were 12 at the time. Rhoads left us a couple of months after that Edmonton show. He was a dominant figure in my now close to 40 year guitar and music journey.


Yeah that is a bummer. I remember when the first Ozzy tape came out. I bought that one right away. Still have it in the basement I think; yes I said tape.


----------



## MustGro (Aug 18, 2021)

Saw a Scorpions post a few pages back. The zoo’s my favourite. I think anyway. The Scorpions had lots of great songs over the years.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Aug 18, 2021)

xtsho said:


>


One of my favorites!


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Aug 18, 2021)

Dorian2 said:


> I didn't get into Death and Black Metal until my late 30's. The more you listen to the better it gets
> 
> 
> These vids are bitter sweet for me for a couple of reasons. My buddy and I wanted to go to the Blizzard concert but our parents wouldn't allow us to. We were 12 at the time. Rhoads left us a couple of months after that Edmonton show. He was a dominant figure in my now close to 40 year guitar and music journey.


He was in mine too. It's a shame we never got to hear more from him.


----------



## MustGro (Aug 18, 2021)

How about Airbourne? Maybe you’ll recognize the driver…


----------



## MustGro (Aug 18, 2021)

Shit lots of concerts from Wacken







I always was a Cooper fan, I know he’s not metal but he has the look….






That “Talk Talk” song by The Music Machine on the second page really surprised me. It’s on Cooper’s “Flush the Fashion” album and Cooper didn’t change it one bit. I never knew he did covers.


----------



## NoWayOut (Aug 19, 2021)




----------



## Dorian2 (Aug 19, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Aug 22, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Aug 22, 2021)

MustGro said:


> Saw a Scorpions post a few pages back. The zoo’s my favourite. I think anyway. The Scorpions had lots of great songs over the years.


Scorpions first album 1972. Michael Schenker on lead guitar. Starts out slow but Michael gets going.


----------



## xtsho (Aug 22, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Aug 22, 2021)

*SOMEWHERE ON TOUR - 1986/1987*


*FEBRUARY*


Wed 11
Portland, Oregon, USA
Coliseum


----------



## xtsho (Aug 22, 2021)

I don't remember where or when I got the Iron Maiden album. I did go to the concert in 1987 but don't remember buying the album.


----------



## Dorian2 (Aug 22, 2021)

xtsho said:


> I don't remember where or when I got the Iron Maiden album. I did go to the concert in 1987 but don't remember buying the album.


Keep good care of it. That's definitely a great collectible for the right person. Wish I would've kept my Def Leppard Pyromania tour baseball shirt I spent $5 for. $12 for the ticket in '83.


----------



## MustGro (Aug 23, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Scorpions first album 1972. Michael Schenker on lead guitar. Starts out slow but Michael gets going.


M. Schenker has been around. Really like this from UFO. I used to have some MSG stuff.
This is a great thread, I leave it up and listen to the songs a lot, I always liked heavy music.











edit
Here’s a stupid question for ya…
Look at the second doctor doctor video from like 4:15 to 4:20. That Eddie Van H I see? It’s his hair and sure looks like him…
Matter of fact it sure looks like him on the right looking at the preview. RIP Ed, throat cancer from smoking wasn’t it?


----------



## xtsho (Aug 23, 2021)

Dorian2 said:


> Keep good care of it. That's definitely a great collectible for the right person. Wish I would've kept my Def Leppard Pyromania tour baseball shirt I spent $5 for. $12 for the ticket in '83.


The more I think about it the more I'm pretty sure I didn't buy that album at that concert. Number of the Beast came out well before the Somewhere On Tour 86/87. I think that yellow sticker was a promotional item they sold for something like $1. I just stuck it on that album. Bits and pieces of my memory are coming back and that's starting to be what I remember. It was over 30 years ago.


----------



## Dorian2 (Aug 23, 2021)

xtsho said:


> The more I think about it the more I'm pretty sure I didn't buy that album at that concert. Number of the Beast came out well before the Somewhere On Tour 86/87. I think that yellow sticker was a promotional item they sold for something like $1. I just stuck it on that album. Bits and pieces of my memory are coming back and that's starting to be what I remember. It was over 30 years ago.


Yes...I believe NOB came out in '81 or '82 and then they did their first massive world tour in '83 with the World Piece Tour. My first Maiden show! This is a tune I've always thought was under represented...


----------



## MustGro (Aug 23, 2021)

Dorian2 said:


> Yes...I believe NOB came out in '81 or '82 and then they did their first massive world tour in '83 with the World Piece Tour. My first Maiden show! This is a tune I've always thought was under represented...


That is a good one. I always liked his voice, it seemed like he could sing opera if he wanted to. It just seems real smooth to me despite being sung basically wide open, you know?


----------



## Southernontariogrower (Aug 23, 2021)

Dorian2 said:


> Yes...I believe NOB came out in '81 or '82 and then they did their first massive world tour in '83 with the World Piece Tour. My first Maiden show! This is a tune I've always thought was under represented...


Revelations is one of my all time favorite Iron Maiden songs, so many choice tunes though.


----------



## xtsho (Aug 24, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Aug 24, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Aug 24, 2021)




----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 25, 2021)

kinda forgot how good randy's guitar was on this song.


----------



## xtsho (Aug 26, 2021)

Damn! KK's rockin it. Can't wait for them to go on tour. They better show up here in Portland or I'll be pissed. I don't care if the video is cheesy. This is pure metal.


----------



## xtsho (Aug 26, 2021)

I'm not feeling this latest Iron Maiden. It's OK but nothing special.


----------



## xtsho (Aug 26, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Aug 26, 2021)

Looks like priest is opening their show with Electric Eye. I don't have a problem with that. Halfords also sporting a semi ZZ Top beard. 70 years old and still kicking ass. Awesome! October 3rd can't get here soon enough and then I can lose my voice for a week after screaming like a maniac at the concert.


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 26, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Looks like priest is opening their show with Electric Eye. I don't have a problem with that. Halfords also sporting a semi ZZ Top beard. 70 years old and still kicking ass. Awesome! October 3rd can't get here soon enough and then I can lose my voice for a week after screaming like a maniac at the concert.


sept 29 in denver @ mission ballroom. cool new venue too. damn, gotta see if wifey can cover for me to drive the kiddo to school the next day.

and agreed on maiden's new release: meh. i think bruce and adrian co-wrote it?


----------



## Dorian2 (Aug 26, 2021)

xtsho said:


> I'm not feeling this latest Iron Maiden. It's OK but nothing special.


I posted this one when it was released. Listen to the tune a couple of times. It's one of those Maiden tunes that ends up growing into something special the more you listen. IMO.


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 26, 2021)

Dorian2 said:


> I posted this one when it was released. Listen to the tune a couple of times. It's one of those Maiden tunes that ends up growing into something special the more you listen. IMO.


i hope so but i'll still buy the album. have you seen the release date yet?


----------



## Dorian2 (Aug 26, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i hope so but i'll still buy the album. have you seen the release date yet?


September 3rd. The band itself think it's the best work they've done from what I've seen. But it isn't a typical Maiden album.

https://www.loudersound.com/news/iron-maiden-announce-new-album-senjutsu-coming-on-september-3#:~:text=British metal legends Iron Maiden announce new 10-track,,on Parlophone Records. Recorded in Guillaume Tell


----------



## xtsho (Aug 26, 2021)

I like the new KK Priest over the Maiden. But I'll listen to both. Judas Priest doesn't have any new music and they aren't releasing anything so their tour will just be old stuff which I don't have a problem with. I'm not a big fan of Firepower. 

This would have been a big hit back in the 80's. The days of the V8's. Chevelle's, Mustangs, Torino's, Chargers, etc..

Just a spectacular Anthem. ROCK 

*Warriors of the road unite
Heavy on the metal with all your might
We're Burning rubber on the road
Turnin up the gas till the engines explode

Were brothers of the road and we rock, rock
Were burnin up the freeway we never stop *


----------



## xtsho (Aug 26, 2021)

*Were brothers of the road and we rock, rock
Were burnin up the freeway we never stop *


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 26, 2021)

xtsho said:


> I like the new KK Priest over the Maiden. But I'll listen to both. Judas Priest doesn't have any new music and they aren't releasing anything so their tour will just be old stuff which I don't have a problem with. I'm not a big fan of Firepower.
> 
> This would have been a big hit back in the 80's. The days of the V8's. Chevelle's, Mustangs, Torino's, Chargers, etc..
> 
> ...


the flying V guitar is such an icon of 80's metal i think.


----------



## Dorian2 (Aug 27, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Aug 29, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Aug 29, 2021)




----------



## Dorian2 (Sep 1, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Sep 2, 2021)

Dorian2 said:


>


I was skeptical about clicking that link due to the name. I'm not really a fan of today's death metal. But I was somewhat surprised. It was somewhat like early Maiden. That guitar on that song sounds very similar to Maidens 2 Minutes to midnight.

After some research on their background I find they're from my hometown here in Portland. Looks like they had a concert August 20th here unless it was cancelled. They also have an upcoming concert scheduled for November 19th. Only $15 a ticket at Dantes. I might just have to go check them out live.


----------



## Dorian2 (Sep 2, 2021)

xtsho said:


> I was skeptical about clicking that link due to the name. I'm not really a fan of today's death metal. But I was somewhat surprised. It was somewhat like early Maiden. That guitar on that song sounds very similar to Maidens 2 Minutes to midnight.
> 
> After some research on their background I find they're from my hometown here in Portland. Looks like they had a concert August 20th here unless it was cancelled. They also have an upcoming concert scheduled for November 19th. Only $15 a ticket at Dantes. I might just have to go check them out live.


Pretty much what I got out of it. Heavy NWOBM sound but I was leaning on Priest. They have a great sound. Hope you go. Those are the acts you want to catch early.


----------



## xtsho (Sep 3, 2021)




----------



## DarkVoidCollectibles (Sep 3, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Sep 3, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Sep 3, 2021)




----------



## Dorian2 (Sep 3, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Sep 13, 2021)

How low can they go?

I despise Metallica. Last time they came to Portland I walked out in disgust as did others. They sucked.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Sep 13, 2021)

Early Metallica still hits hard AF . I stopped around the and justice for all album but goddam before they “sold out “ ,lol & were young they changed everything .


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 13, 2021)

the Crue's first 2 albums are decent.


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 13, 2021)

SpaceGrease said:


> I stopped around the and justice for all


that was the last time i saw them live. spring 89


----------



## xtsho (Sep 13, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> the Crue's first 2 albums are decent.


I was there. The first 2 albums were great then it was all downhill. At least in my opinion.

The first is my favorite. I remember many a night listening to that album while smoking pot and drinking beer with the local crowd. 

Take me to the top
Merry Go Round
Starry Eyes 

Good times


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 13, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> the Crue's first 2 albums are decent.


Kinda funny I bought it as an import for import dollars at "Believe in Music" before it was anywhere else here. I love hate LP's.


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 13, 2021)

how about these guys?? i had this cassette.


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 13, 2021)

xtsho said:


> The first 2 albums were great then it was all downhill


that is the crue in a nutshell!!!! lmao!!! and most if not all of the first 2 albums were all pretty good stuff too.


----------



## xtsho (Sep 13, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> how about these guys?? i had this cassette.


Damn. I haven't heard that in years.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Sep 13, 2021)

yea , early crew puts me at severe risk of speeding tickets every time . They were the only band I can remember when we saw live we didn’t take any females with . So much big hair and heavy blue eye shadow at those shows .






edit : 81-89 shows ,hard to beat them when you were out to sport fuck .


----------



## Dorian2 (Sep 13, 2021)

This was my introduction to Whitesnake before they caught on. Saw them with Steve Vai a few years later. Too many good under played tunes by this band IMO.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 13, 2021)

Dorian2 said:


> This was my introduction to Whitesnake before they caught on. Saw them with Steve Vai a few years later. Too many good under played tunes by this band IMO.


----------



## Dorian2 (Sep 13, 2021)

And growing up on that stuff leads to this.....


----------



## MisterKister (Sep 13, 2021)

Anybody else see iron maidens new album is their highest charting album ever??


----------



## Dorian2 (Sep 13, 2021)

MisterKister said:


> Anybody else see iron maidens new album is their highest charting album ever??


Just looked it up. Only took em 40 years to catch the fuck up to the true Metal crowd.  

https://www.msn.com/en-us/music/news/iron-maiden-earns-highest-charting-album-ever-on-billboard-200-with-e2-80-98senjutsu-e2-80-99/ar-AAOmG2b?ocid=uxbndlbing


----------



## xtsho (Sep 13, 2021)

Dorian2 said:


> Just looked it up. Only took em 40 years to catch the fuck up to the true Metal crowd.
> 
> https://www.msn.com/en-us/music/news/iron-maiden-earns-highest-charting-album-ever-on-billboard-200-with-e2-80-98senjutsu-e2-80-99/ar-AAOmG2b?ocid=uxbndlbing


?

The true Metal crowd was listening to Number of the Beast back in 1982 followed by Piece of Mind and Powerslave along with Judas Priest Defenders of the Faith and Screaming for Vengeance.

I don't know what some of the stuff people listen to these days is. It might be fast, loud, and heavy but it's not the Heavy Metal of old. Most of it is just noise and nothing like real classic metal.

As far as the latest Iron Maiden, I don't care for it at all and I can't stand those animated official videos. 

I'm really disappointed with the new album.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 13, 2021)

xtsho said:


> ?
> 
> The true Metal crowd was listening to Number of the Beast back in 1982 followed by Piece of Mind and Powerslave along with Judas Priest Defenders of the Faith and Screaming for Vengeance.
> 
> ...


Nice and the cassetes from "Death Metal" bands I got to hear from servicemen in Germany. Where are they now?


----------



## xtsho (Sep 13, 2021)

I had to go back and listen to some good Maiden after listening to that new stuff. What a let down.


----------



## xtsho (Sep 13, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Sep 13, 2021)

That should do it.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 13, 2021)

xtsho said:


> I had to go back and listen to some good Maiden after listening to that new stuff. What a let down.


----------



## Dorian2 (Sep 13, 2021)

xtsho said:


> ?
> 
> The true Metal crowd was listening to Number of the Beast back in 1982 followed by Piece of Mind and Powerslave along with Judas Priest Defenders of the Faith and Screaming for Vengeance.
> 
> ...


I get what you're saying. My roots are the true Metal you describe, but it's good to keep an open ear to the ground for what other people describe as Metal. For me it's heavy, guitar laden, drum fill appetizing, in your face loud music with a heavy side of beef in the tone.

Others may describe it slightly differently.

Guitar player perspective here.


----------



## xtsho (Sep 13, 2021)

I also like the new KK Priest more than the last Judas Priest album Firepower. I don't know what that really is. KK nailed it for his first album. It's pure cheesy 80's metal and I love it and am glad KK decided to do his own thing and not just fade away.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 13, 2021)

xtsho said:


> I also like the new KK Priest more than the last Judas Priest album Firepower. I don't know what that really is. KK nailed it for his first album. It's pure cheesy 80's metal and I love it and am glad KK decided to do his own thing and not just fade away.


I stopped donating at Turbo. Still kicks ass. Innuendoes and all. 

And my one of the one all times is:::


----------



## Dorian2 (Sep 13, 2021)

Turbo tour with Bon Jovi's Slippery when Wet was my only Priest show!

Wasn't bad.

It was fucking awesome.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 13, 2021)

Dorian2 said:


> Turbo tour with Bon Jovi's Slippery when Wet was my only Priest show!
> 
> Wasn't bad.
> 
> It was fucking awesome.


Bon oh boy of course. And screaming for vengence was a feat I have yet to repeat in life.


----------



## xtsho (Sep 13, 2021)

Don't get me wrong. I still love Judas Priest. I'm going to the concert in 3 weeks. But Halfords coat changes every song and the fact that there are no original guitarists left.

The reason the album hasn't officially been released is because some crap about KK using Priest in the name. But he has a right to use it. 

I was watching a video and he was saying these guys that I don't even know are playing my songs. If they can call themselves a Priest then I should be able to as well. He said he's always been a Priest and always will be a Priest. He's done nothing but be a Priest his entire life. It's who he is.




Dorian2 said:


> Turbo tour with Bon Jovi's Slippery when Wet was my only Priest show!
> 
> Wasn't bad.
> 
> It was fucking awesome.


Awesome except for the Bon Jovi.


----------



## xtsho (Sep 13, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 13, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Don't get me wrong. I still love Judas Priest. I'm going to the concert in 3 weeks. But Halfords coat changes every song and the fact that there are no original guitarists left.
> 
> The reason the album hasn't officially been released is because some crap about KK using Priest in the name. But he has a right to use it.
> 
> ...


Rob, K.K. and crew shredding "Runaway"?


----------



## xtsho (Sep 13, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Rob, K.K. and crew shredding "Runaway"?


For some stupid reason I clicked that and unfortunately it started playing right away without any commercial. Bon Jovi sucks.

That song cannot stay in my head.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 14, 2021)

xtsho said:


> For some stupid reason I clicked that and unfortunately it started playing right away without any commercial. Bon Jovi sucks.
> 
> That song cannot stay in my head.


----------



## xtsho (Sep 14, 2021)

Gotta get that Bon Jovi and Whitesnake fluff out of my head.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 14, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Gotta get that Bon Jovi and Whitesnake fluff out of my head.


----------



## Dorian2 (Sep 14, 2021)

RE: The Bon Jovi. Hey. I was 16 at the time and our High School band was playing Runaway for an upcoming Band Week.

Gimme a fucking break.


----------



## MedicinalMyA$$ (Sep 14, 2021)

Lo-res although this band was very popular in Australasia at one point but now seems to have been mostly scrubbed from the internet


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Sep 14, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Scorpions first album 1972. Michael Schenker on lead guitar. Starts out slow but Michael gets going.


I always liked Michael Schenker better than Rudolph. Much more talented.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Sep 14, 2021)

Dorian2 said:


> RE: The Bon Jovi. Hey. I was 16 at the time and our High School band was playing Runaway for an upcoming Band Week.
> 
> Gimme a fucking break.


Poser. Lol


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Sep 14, 2021)

MustGro said:


> M. Schenker has been around. Really like this from UFO. I used to have some MSG stuff.
> This is a great thread, I leave it up and listen to the songs a lot, I always liked heavy music.
> 
> 
> ...


I don't believe it's Ed. If you look there only 4 tuning keys on the headstock making it a bass. Ed did play bass also, but I don't think it's him. It does look a lot like him though. Lol


----------



## MustGro (Sep 14, 2021)

Hollatchaboy said:


> I don't believe it's Ed. If you look there only 4 tuning keys on the headstock making it a bass. Ed did play bass also, but I don't think it's him. It does look a lot like him though. Lol


It’s that hair. I did a double take when I first watched the video. It doesn’t make much sense, but you never know, Eddie might have shown up at a studio, or maybe they were partying together. I wasn’t a huge Van Halen fan but they were pretty popular, it would be smart to put one of them in your video, pick up some new fans.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Sep 14, 2021)

MustGro said:


> It’s that hair. I did a double take when I first watched the video. It doesn’t make much sense, but you never know, Eddie might have shown up at a studio, or maybe they were partying together. I wasn’t a huge Van Halen fan but they were pretty popular, it would be smart to put one of them in your video, pick up some new fans.


I agree! It could be him. I know they toured together for monsters of rock.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Sep 14, 2021)

If you were looking to get laid back then it was pretty hard not to have put some time in w/Bon Jovi, he was a panty dropper . Not my proudest moments but this ginger for years put me through my paces w/ loverboy to def leopard then Bon Jovi , o the horror !


----------



## Dorian2 (Sep 14, 2021)

Hollatchaboy said:


> Poser. Lol


We did Skynnard, the Beastie Boys, and Meatloaf too. Girls liked our band. "Metal" band attempting doing Maiden and Kiss sucked.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Sep 14, 2021)

Dorian2 said:


> We did Skynnard, the Beastie Boys, and Meatloaf too. Girls liked our band. "Metal" band attempting doing Maiden and Kiss sucked.


I'm just messing around. I play guitar so I draw influence from all of them for the most part.


----------



## MisterKister (Sep 14, 2021)

My 


xtsho said:


>


My tattoo artist was in the band Fight with Rob Halford he's tatted up just about anyone who's anyone in the metal community


----------



## xtsho (Sep 16, 2021)




----------



## Dorian2 (Sep 17, 2021)

New one from Mastodon!


----------



## xtsho (Sep 23, 2021)




----------



## Hollatchaboy (Sep 23, 2021)

xtsho said:


>


Wild child is a classic!


----------



## SpaceGrease (Sep 23, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Sep 23, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Sep 23, 2021)

Metal in 1964


----------



## xtsho (Sep 23, 2021)

Punk and Metal share some of the same genetics.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Sep 23, 2021)

That last sabbath fit so well I have got to follow it up !


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Sep 23, 2021)

xtsho said:


>


Sabbath is the seminal heavy metal band. My buddy got stoned for the first time with his brother in like 1978 while listening to Paranoid. We saw them (on mushrooms no less) at the Palace of Auburn Hills in 1998 when Ozzy joined them for the Reunion tour. Absolutely fantastic live, even tho they were already pretty well into middle age by then.


----------



## xtsho (Sep 24, 2021)

Raise your fists in the air
Lets rock the nations everywhere







We're brothers of the road
And we rock, rock
We're burning up the freeway
We never stop


----------



## xtsho (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## CCGNZ (Sep 25, 2021)

MisterKister said:


> My
> 
> My tattoo artist was in the band Fight with Rob Halford he's tatted up just about anyone who's anyone in the metal community


My musical time of enlightenment goes from the early 70's hard rock and some of the singer-songwriter stuff when feeling mellow to the glamrock of early mid 80's and wraps up w/early 90's think Alice/Cains, Nirvana, Rage, Soundgarden after that I'm lost or maybe just too old. For Priest give me "Victim of Changes", for early, for mid I like "Out in the Cold" live and "Desert Plains" and late I like "Some Heads are Gonna Roll".ccguns


----------



## xtsho (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## MisterKister (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Sep 27, 2021)




----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 28, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Sep 30, 2021)




----------



## Dorian2 (Sep 30, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Oct 1, 2021)

Another song from KK's Priest released yesterday. It's a long one at 9 minutes.


----------



## xtsho (Oct 4, 2021)

I had planned to wake up with my ears still ringing from the Judas Priest concert. Unfortunately that didn't happen due to the tour being cancelled.

Wishing the best for guitarist Richie Faulkner.


----------



## xtsho (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Oct 9, 2021)

Faulkner is extremely lucky to be alive. His aorta ruptured on stage but he finished the song he was playing which happened to be Painkiller. Crazy. 

"The aortic dissection might have killed the musician, if not for the quick action of the cardiothoracic surgery team led by UofL Health’s doctor Pahwa."

"The aortic valve had to be replaced by a steel or metallic valve. That’s why you know he has more metal and metallic. He has more metal than he had before, it's a valve that we use in the younger population," explained Pahwa."

"The chance of survival? About 10%."

"There are about 70% to 80% patients who have their aorta ruptured and never make it to the hospital," said Pahwa."










Judas Priest guitarist thanks Louisville heart surgeons for saving his life


He suffered an aortic aneurysm during Louder Than Life




spectrumnews1.com


----------



## MisterKister (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## Creature1969 (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Oct 20, 2021)




----------



## Dorian2 (Oct 21, 2021)




----------



## Creature1969 (Oct 24, 2021)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 25, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Oct 27, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Oct 27, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Oct 27, 2021)




----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Oct 27, 2021)




----------



## Dorian2 (Oct 30, 2021)

Has to be some COF fans around.


----------



## MisterKister (Oct 31, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 31, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Nov 4, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Nov 4, 2021)




----------



## MisterKister (Nov 13, 2021)




----------



## Dorian2 (Nov 13, 2021)




----------



## Dorian2 (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## Dorian2 (Nov 18, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Nov 21, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Nov 21, 2021)

I'm just an old fart that remembers the beginnings of Metal. I'm not into all the newer metal which just sounds like noise to me. I grew up on Priest and Maiden. I understand that music changes so if others like the death/slash/speed metal that all good. Myself I like the old style. 

Music is a matter of personal taste and different people like different things.

KK has put the sound I like into an amazing collection of songs. 

What's odd is some of the guitar licks he does. Some sound like classic Priest but some sound like Maiden. I think that with both bands being British these are KK licks used by Maiden. Which makes one wonder how prolific KK's influence permeated early Metal. He is definitely one of the early pioneers in Metal. I sure hope that when they tour they hit Portland because I'll be going and if I can purchase Meet and Greet tickets I will do so.


----------



## mudballs (Nov 21, 2021)

Im looking for the heaviest mosh pit inducing drop i can get. A more melodic droning suits me, tinted with a cacophony of chaos spattered in.


----------



## Dorian2 (Nov 21, 2021)

I grew up on the BNWOHM as well. Maiden's my fav all time band along with Rush. A Buddy where I used to work got me into Death and Black Metal on a road trip when I was in my late 30's and I haven't looked back. I find listening to some of the vocals as a guitar tone helped me get used to the growl style a lot. But I never pay attention to words in music anyways. It's all about the tones for me. Also has to be fast and heavy!


----------



## mudballs (Nov 21, 2021)

I just love you guys and girls spamming songs to experience. I found an entire new genre thnx to @Tvanmunhen posting a single song. Im making a huge playlist is what im doing, Pandora plays some crap, ads, or fails, i can go to What are you listening to, hit my page i want and bam im up and running.


----------



## xtsho (Nov 21, 2021)




----------



## EndGreedMakeSeeds (Nov 21, 2021)

I've taken a bit of a backseat from metal, it's been a solid 20+yrs of listening. Been mellowing out these days, but there's a time and place for everything. Still bust out the classics from time to time.


----------



## xtsho (Nov 21, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Nov 21, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Nov 21, 2021)




----------



## Tvanmunhen (Nov 22, 2021)

mudballs said:


> I just love you guys and girls spamming songs to experience. I found an entire new genre thnx to @Tvanmunhen posting a single song. Im making a huge playlist is what im doing, Pandora plays some crap, ads, or fails, i can go to What are you listening to, hit my page i want and bam im up and running.


You have thrown some good stuff my way also thanks


----------



## mudballs (Nov 22, 2021)

Tvanmunhen said:


> You have thrown some good stuff my way also thanks


----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 28, 2021)




----------



## Hiphophippo (Nov 28, 2021)

Where’s pantera


----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 28, 2021)

In the back pocket !! Where you keep your pantera?


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 28, 2021)

Edit: OK, this is actually considered rock probably, lol.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 28, 2021)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 28, 2021)




----------



## Dorian2 (Dec 3, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## Rolla J (Dec 4, 2021)

Let's kick it up a bit


----------



## xtsho (Dec 5, 2021)




----------



## medicaloutlaw (Dec 5, 2021)

Hair Bands Forever


----------



## medicaloutlaw (Dec 5, 2021)

Some of the sexiest ladies of the early hard rock/metal movement (Sorry no Lita) 

Sandy Saraya Saraya - Back to the bullet 

Loraine Lewis Femme Fatale - Falling In & Out Of Love 
Loraine Lewis Femme Fatale Femme Fatale - Waiting For The Big One


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 6, 2021)

medicaloutlaw said:


> Hair Bands Forever


I'm disappointed with Google once again. I searched "best 80s hair band songs", and this is what they interpreted that as.

Songs/1980s/Glam metal 

Fuckers, lol.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 6, 2021)

For me personally this is the last Metallica song that hit hard AF . When they were kids they changed the world …. They just did …


----------



## medicaloutlaw (Dec 6, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> I'm disappointed with Google once again. I searched "best 80s hair band songs", and this is what they interpreted that as.
> 
> Songs/1980s/Glam metal
> 
> Fuckers, lol.


I discover new bands all the time that I never heard of back in the 80's, The Hair Band genre still lives strong in some European countries

Here is a band from Finland. Makes you wonder if David Lee Roth didn't leave a little deposit over there on tours in the 80s


----------



## Applechewer (Dec 6, 2021)

All I do is headbang. Lobe this thread


----------



## Dorian2 (Dec 7, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Dec 8, 2021)

Looks like the rescheduled Judas Priest shows that were cancelled due to the guitar player having an aortic aneurysm on stage. It's amazing that guy is alive. And even more amazing that he finished the song they were playing while it was happening.

Date set for March 10th here in Portland.


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 8, 2021)




----------



## ooof-da (Dec 8, 2021)

Applechewer said:


> All I do is headbang. Lobe this thread


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 9, 2021)

Got Maiden tix for Denver in September. 30 dates added to tour. 

Maiden Bitches!!!
@xtsho


----------



## Dorian2 (Dec 9, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> Got Maiden tix for Denver in September. 30 dates added to tour.
> 
> Maiden Bitches!!!
> @xtsho


Have you seen them live yet?


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 9, 2021)

Dorian2 said:


> Have you seen them live yet?


oh yeah! seen them live pretty much since 1987 and the somewhere in time tour.


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 9, 2021)

Dorian2 said:


> Have you seen them live yet?


what part of the world are you in?


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Dec 9, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> Got Maiden tix for Denver in September. 30 dates added to tour.
> 
> Maiden Bitches!!!
> @xtsho


Nice. One of the bands from that era, that id actually still go see. Not many of them left.


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 9, 2021)

Hollatchaboy said:


> Nice. One of the bands from that era, that id actually still go see. Not many of them left.


no shit! and Bruce's voice is still as good as 1980's Bruce. lol


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Dec 9, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> no shit! and Bruce's voice is still as good as 1980's Bruce. lol


For sure. That being one of the reasons I'd still go to one of their shows. Everyone else's voice sucks now.

Except Rob Halford, he still sounds good too.


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 9, 2021)

Hollatchaboy said:


> For sure. That being one of the reasons I'd still go to one of their shows. Everyone else's voice sucks now.
> 
> Except Rob Halford, he still sounds good too.


i saw van halen at red rocks . DLR voice was absolute shit that night. very disappointing show. fun seeing wolfie and dad and uncle play though.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Dec 9, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i saw van halen at red rocks . DLR voice was absolute shit that night. very disappointing show. fun seeing wolfie and dad and uncle play though.


I seen a video, where it was a comeback concert I believe, anyways, Dave looked like a tranny (not that there's anything wrong with that, it's just not how i remember Dave) , lol, and he was swinging a sword around, nicked his nose, they had to stop the show, he comes back out with a big ol bandage on his nose, all that and like you said..... he sounds like shit. Thinking back on it, he always kinda did though. Lol


----------



## xtsho (Dec 9, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> Got Maiden tix for Denver in September. 30 dates added to tour.
> 
> Maiden Bitches!!!
> @xtsho


I don't want to talk about it. They're skipping Portland. They go from California to Seattle and then a show in Spokane Washington. It makes no sense. The only thing I can think of is all the damn negative press Portlands gotten worldwide because of the fucking idiots that tore up the city for over a year. They probably are thinking there's no way they're stopping here. They sold out last time in 2019. So it makes absolutely no sense that they wouldn't stop here again. There is nothing on the MODA Center schedule so it can't be because they couldn't book the place. 

I hate going to Seattle. I might not go at all. Pisses me off.


----------



## Dorian2 (Dec 9, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> what part of the world are you in?


Edmonton. One of Maiden's favorite places to play. Our fans backed them up big time when they broke out with The World Piece Tour. 1983. I was there as a 14 year old. I've seen them 6x now, 2x with my daughter...lol. I didn't know if you've seen them before is all.

Up the Irons!


----------



## Dorian2 (Dec 9, 2021)

Anyone else seen these guy's? I saw them with Gossow in 2007 on Easter Sunday.


----------



## xtsho (Dec 9, 2021)

Hollatchaboy said:


> For sure. That being one of the reasons I'd still go to one of their shows. Everyone else's voice sucks now.
> 
> Except Rob Halford, he still sounds good too.


Both Bruce and Halford still sound good but nothing like they used to. 

Halford was the better singer back in the day.

But neither was as good as Dio in my opinion.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Dec 9, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Both Bruce and Halford still sound good but nothing like they used to.
> 
> Halford was the better singer back in the day.
> 
> But neither was as good as Dio in my opinion.


Yea they definitely aren't what they used to be, but still better in comparison than most. Ozzy's done too. 

Gotta give props to RJD! Great singer! Ozzy was better in sabbath though. Lol


----------



## Dorian2 (Dec 11, 2021)

Some mighty growls in this one.


----------



## Dorian2 (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## ooof-da (Dec 13, 2021)

We Hate Everyone by Type O Negative


Listen to We Hate Everyone by Type O Negative on Apple Music. 1993. Duration: 6:51




music.apple.com


----------



## VAhomegrown (Dec 18, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Dec 19, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Dec 19, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Dec 19, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Dec 19, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Dec 19, 2021)




----------



## Hollatchaboy (Dec 19, 2021)

xtsho said:


>


Probably my favorite from priest.


----------



## xtsho (Dec 19, 2021)




----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 22, 2021)

'tis the season.


----------



## ooof-da (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## Dorian2 (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 23, 2021)

Here ya go XTSHO get you all fired up ,I got ya


----------



## xtsho (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## Dorian2 (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 12, 2022)

Megadeth playing the Springs 4/12. pretty small arena too. megadeth.com

seen them once many moons ago. hmmm?


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 12, 2022)

xtsho said:


>


----------



## xtsho (Jan 12, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


>


I'm still pissed that they skipped Portland and then I hear they added another show in California. What the hell is going on? They'd sell out the Moda Center if they had a show in Portland. 

Pissed
Pissed
Pissed

And there's nothing I can do. A terrible predicament.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 12, 2022)

xtsho said:


> I'm still pissed that they skipped Portland and then I hear they added another show in California. What the hell is going on? They'd sell out the Moda Center if they had a show in Portland.
> 
> Pissed
> Pissed
> ...


they play El Paso TX too. i might try to see them prior to Denverl but El Paso? some of their other locales were mid sized citites too. weird.


----------



## xtsho (Jan 12, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> they play El Paso TX too. i might try to see them prior to Denverl but El Paso? some of their other locales were mid sized citites too. weird.


Yeah I don't get it. It might be due to covid protocols. I don't know. But it makes no sense to skip Portland and then go to Spokane and El Paso. 

I'm not going on a road trip so I guess I'll just have to miss them. It sucks but it is what it is.


----------



## xtsho (Jan 17, 2022)

I love this song.


----------



## xtsho (Jan 17, 2022)

It doesn't get better than this for real metal. When I say real I mean the original. What an era. It was as much the lifestyle back in the beginning as it was the music. You were either a head banger or you weren't.


----------



## xtsho (Jan 17, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Jan 17, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 17, 2022)

xtsho said:


> It doesn't get better than this for real metal. When I say real I mean the original. What an era. It was as much the lifestyle back in the beginning as it was the music. You were either a head banger or you weren't.


My old school Bent Metal baseless bindings have British Steel on one and Danzig on the other, but they're super faded after 20 years.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 17, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 17, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> they play El Paso TX too. i might try to see them prior to Denverl but El Paso? some of their other locales were mid sized citites too. weird.


Holy shit. I might have to get some GA tickets. Fucking sweet.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 18, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> they play El Paso TX too. i might try to see them prior to Denverl but El Paso? some of their other locales were mid sized citites too. weird.


Guess who's gonna see Maiden? LOL. Just bought 2 GA tickets for Denver Sept 17th. Never spent this much on tickets. Holy shit. $200+ for GA.

It's all good though. I'm stoked.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 18, 2022)




----------



## Dorian2 (Jan 18, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Guess who's gonna see Maiden? LOL. Just bought 2 GA tickets for Denver Sept 17th. Never spent this much on tickets. Holy shit. $200+ for GA.
> 
> It's all good though. I'm stoked.


200 bones is unheard of for a Maiden show around here.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 18, 2022)

Dorian2 said:


> 200 bones is unheard of for a Maiden show around here.


More like $240 a piece, when I include the extra shit. Still stoked.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 18, 2022)




----------



## VAhomegrown (Jan 18, 2022)

Dorian2 said:


> 200 bones is unheard of for a Maiden show around here.


Last time I saw Maiden was when BNW released and I think I paid $80 a ticket for GA


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 18, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Guess who's gonna see Maiden? LOL. Just bought 2 GA tickets for Denver Sept 17th. Never spent this much on tickets. Holy shit. $200+ for GA.
> 
> It's all good though. I'm stoked.


i lucked out and found a pre-sale code. we're in the lower bowl kinda diagonally from the stage.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 18, 2022)

xtsho said:


> It doesn't get better than this for real metal. When I say real I mean the original. What an era. It was as much the lifestyle back in the beginning as it was the music. You were either a head banger or you weren't.











Judas Priest Walk Back Decision to Tour as Quartet After Fans’ Outcry


"Given all that has recently evolved and transpired we have decided unanimously as a band to continue our live shows unchanged," band says of reversed lineup changes




www.yahoo.com


----------



## Dorian2 (Jan 18, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> More like $240 a piece, when I include the extra shit. Still stoked.
> 
> View attachment 5069445


No doubt you're stoked. Still going to be worth it!!


----------



## Radicle420 (Jan 18, 2022)

Hey Thrash Metal Heads,





Get turn't up!


----------



## xtsho (Jan 20, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Jan 20, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Jan 20, 2022)




----------



## Dorian2 (Jan 21, 2022)




----------



## ooof-da (Jan 22, 2022)

Creep by Alpha Wolf


Listen to Creep by Alpha Wolf on Apple Music. 2020. Duration: 2:57




music.apple.com


----------



## VAhomegrown (Jan 25, 2022)

One of my fav metal bands of all fucking time DESTROY DESTROY DESTROY!


----------



## DurumGallico (Jan 25, 2022)

Dorian2 said:


>


The whole album is madness, love these guys


----------



## DurumGallico (Jan 25, 2022)




----------



## VAhomegrown (Jan 25, 2022)




----------



## Dorian2 (Jan 25, 2022)

DurumGallico said:


> The whole album is madness, love these guys


This was the first tune I'd heard. I'll check out the entire album for sure. Good Metal coming out of Western Canada in the last decade or so.


----------



## DurumGallico (Jan 25, 2022)

Dorian2 said:


> This was the first tune I'd heard. I'll check out the entire album for sure. Good Metal coming out of Western Canada in the last decade or so.


Martyr was one of my favorite bands when i was younger.


----------



## DurumGallico (Jan 25, 2022)

Salut les québécois !


----------



## Boru420 (Jan 25, 2022)




----------



## Dorian2 (Jan 27, 2022)

Daughter got me the My Arms Your Hearse T-Shirt for X-mas.


----------



## bam0813 (Jan 28, 2022)




----------



## Hollatchaboy (Jan 28, 2022)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 28, 2022)




----------



## blu3bird (Jan 30, 2022)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 31, 2022)




----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 4, 2022)

@xtsho 








Rob Halford Takes Blame for Judas Priest’s Four-Piece Fiasco, Hopes for Rock Hall Duet with Dolly Parton


The legendary metal act is among the 2022 nominees for the Rock & Roll Hall of Fame Rob Halford Takes Blame for Judas Priest’s Four-Piece Fiasco, Hopes for Rock Hall Duet with Dolly Parton Spencer Kaufman




www.yahoo.com


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 4, 2022)

duet with dolly? workin' 9 to 5 maybe??? lol


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 4, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 9, 2022)

Happy 60 th birthday to Cliff Burton. The ultimate metal head.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 10, 2022)

The Cliff Burton action figure released today.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 10, 2022)




----------



## SFnone (Feb 10, 2022)

Throwback Thursday


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Feb 10, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Feb 10, 2022)




----------



## Hollatchaboy (Feb 10, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Feb 10, 2022)

Hollatchaboy said:


>


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Feb 10, 2022)




----------



## Dorian2 (Feb 10, 2022)

This is worth a listen.


----------



## MrIcculus (Feb 11, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Feb 11, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Feb 12, 2022)

Enjoy


----------



## xtsho (Feb 12, 2022)

It's so great that the beginning was captured so well.


----------



## Dorian2 (Feb 12, 2022)




----------



## Dorian2 (Feb 18, 2022)

Star One: Revel in Time was released today. First Star One was based on Space movies like Alien, Star Wars, Star Trek etc. This one is based on Movies and TV shows based on time travel and such. It's a guess that movie for each tune thing. Arjen Lucassen has put together a pretty stellar group of musicians for the album. I'm a big fan of his stuff.


----------



## xtsho (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Mar 6, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Mar 6, 2022)

It doesn't get more metal than this. Thursday Moda Center. Portland Oregon. I'll be there. Screw covid. I'm going to a concert.

I can't wait.


----------



## xtsho (Mar 6, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Mar 6, 2022)




----------



## Dorian2 (Mar 8, 2022)

@xtsho , killer lineup of Priest tunes you did!!

I'm revisiting Romeo and some Symphony X. Russel Allen is one of my favorite singers. The singer on this track (Dino Jelusick)sounds a lot like him. Guitar goes without mentioning for me.


----------



## xtsho (Mar 10, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Mar 11, 2022)

Seating was good they only used half of the arena so the stage was really close. My hearing has been damaged.  50 years and Priest is still going strong. I was happily surprised to find out Queensryche was the opening band. I thought it was Sabaton. Sabaton is OK but Queensryche just brings back memories. Queensryche did Take Hold of the Flame and ended with Eyes of a Stranger. It was a good performance. Priest did what they always do and put on a Heavy Metal show that was epic as usual. They played for almost 2 hours

It was nice to get out and see a concert after so long with everything shut down. I could tell that everyone at the concert felt the same way. Nothing but smiles. I was making small talk with a whole bunch of people I didn't know and we all felt the same way. Everyone was chatty and just happy to start getting back to doing things.

They played a couple really old songs like Invader and Rocka Rolla which was nice.

*Judas Priest setlist:*
One Shot at Glory
Lightning Strike
You've Got Another Thing Comin'
Freewheel Burning
Turbo Lover
Hell Patrol
The Sentinel
A Touch of Evil
Rocka Rolla
Victim of Changes
Desert Plains
Blood Red Skies
Invader
Painkiller
*Encore:*
The Hellion
Electric Eye
Hell Bent for Leather
Breaking the Law
Living After Midnight

Not my videos.


----------



## potpimp (Mar 11, 2022)

xtsho said:


> I thank my British friends for some of the greatest music ever made.
> 
> Priest all the way
> 
> ...


Bro, you're gonna have to add Uriah Heep to this group of Brits. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lumulauzCU0


----------



## xtsho (Mar 11, 2022)

potpimp said:


> Bro, you're gonna have to add Uriah Heep to this group of Brits.


I was at this concert.


----------



## potpimp (Mar 11, 2022)

xtsho said:


> I was at this concert.


I painted this for Mick for his birthday. Didn't get to give it to him because they missed the concert due to Customs holding them up.


----------



## xtsho (Mar 11, 2022)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 12, 2022)




----------



## MedicinalMyA$$ (Mar 13, 2022)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 18, 2022)




----------



## Boatguy (Mar 18, 2022)

An old concert nite with good seats and a disposable camera 

Great woods


----------



## ooof-da (Mar 24, 2022)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 24, 2022)




----------



## Boatguy (Mar 24, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Mar 29, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Mar 31, 2022)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 31, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Mar 31, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Mar 31, 2022)

Crank this as loud as you can.

Enjoy


----------



## xtsho (Mar 31, 2022)

Even louder


----------



## xtsho (Mar 31, 2022)

You had to be there to really appreciate it.


----------



## SFnone (Mar 31, 2022)

Throwback Thursday!
This is a trip... very Santana meets The Doors - esque...


----------



## xtsho (Mar 31, 2022)

SFnone said:


> Throwback Thursday!
> This is a trip... very Santana meets The Doors - esque...


I have that on vinyl. Lonesome Crow. The first Scorpions album.


----------



## xtsho (Apr 2, 2022)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 2, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Apr 19, 2022)

1+2=Metal


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 20, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Apr 21, 2022)




----------



## Dorian2 (Apr 21, 2022)

So I skipped the Slipknot gig in lieu of the upcoming Opeth/Mastodon show coming in May. This band from Denver is on the ticket as well. Sounds like it's gonna be a good show.


----------



## xtsho (Apr 24, 2022)




----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Apr 26, 2022)




----------



## Hiphophippo (Apr 26, 2022)




----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Apr 26, 2022)

Hiphophippo said:


>


Probably the best thing to ever come out of texas


----------



## Hiphophippo (Apr 26, 2022)

Sofa King Smoooth said:


> Probably the best thing to ever come out of texas


Agreed I do like ZZ Top also recently labeled the coolest of bands


----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Apr 26, 2022)

Hiphophippo said:


> Agreed I do like ZZ Top also recently labeled the coolest of bands


Was just about to say as well as zztop


----------



## Dorian2 (Apr 26, 2022)




----------



## Dorian2 (May 1, 2022)




----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (May 1, 2022)




----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (May 1, 2022)




----------



## JustRolling (May 1, 2022)

I skipped to the end but I’m a true metal head  even had the opportunity of meeting Ivan Moody and Jacoby Shaddix . Maybe someone already posted this but there’s this little man from the UK that’s got some skills with drums . He’s even played with SlipKnot his favorite band .


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 1, 2022)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 1, 2022)




----------



## StonedGardener (May 1, 2022)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 1, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


>


Was a Metallicat for years. They went country and got greedy. And the worst part is they covered all they are famous for. Might as well be american idol or masked singer as far as I care now.


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 3, 2022)




----------



## StonedGardener (May 3, 2022)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Was a Metallicat for years. They went country and got greedy. And the worst part is they covered all they are famous for. Might as well be american idol or masked singer as far as I care now.


I really don't know " Jack-shit " about the band. I had just caught a great buzz when I heard it for the first time driving to Pittsburgh PA ( decades ago) . Loved it . Too bad they're assholes now. Country eh......that's going to f'ing far !


----------



## xtsho (May 3, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (May 3, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (May 3, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (May 3, 2022)




----------



## Dorian2 (May 6, 2022)

The guy that wrote O' Fortuna should sue.


----------



## xtsho (May 13, 2022)




----------



## ooof-da (May 14, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (May 16, 2022)




----------



## Blue Wizard (May 17, 2022)




----------



## Hollatchaboy (May 17, 2022)




----------



## blueberrymilkshake (May 17, 2022)

Does this count?


----------



## Hollatchaboy (May 17, 2022)

blueberrymilkshake said:


> Does this count?


Absolutely! My favorite band!


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (May 17, 2022)

Does this count?


----------



## Hollatchaboy (May 17, 2022)

blueberrymilkshake said:


> Does this count?


Never heard of it. Lol


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (May 17, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (May 25, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (May 25, 2022)




----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (May 25, 2022)

xtsho said:


>


Reminds me of maiden


----------



## Hiphophippo (May 25, 2022)




----------



## Radicle420 (May 25, 2022)

MORE METAL


----------



## VincenzioVonHook (May 26, 2022)

get some Aus in ya


----------



## VincenzioVonHook (May 26, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (May 26, 2022)

Sofa King Smoooth said:


> Reminds me of maiden


More like Maiden sounds like KK Downing. Maiden was an opening act for Priest in their early days and were heavily influenced by Priest and KK Downing.


----------



## Hiphophippo (May 26, 2022)

this was labeled hillbilly metal the video made me laugh


----------



## Hiphophippo (May 26, 2022)

Some sludge metal. Melt your face


----------



## Hiphophippo (May 26, 2022)

Well it didn’t let me post my last song so here’s another one for you guys to enjoy the old iron monkey


----------



## xtsho (May 26, 2022)




----------



## Dorian2 (May 29, 2022)

Old man Dickenson's sounding rather good. As always.


----------



## blu3bird (May 30, 2022)




----------



## blu3bird (May 30, 2022)




----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 2, 2022)




----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 2, 2022)

blu3bird said:


>


i made my daughter watch this one after her last day


----------



## xtsho (Jun 3, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Jun 5, 2022)

This never gets old.


----------



## xtsho (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Jun 16, 2022)

Dorian2 said:


>




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1194782524821528576


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 21, 2022)

this dude had / has some pipes.


----------



## MedicinalMyA$$ (Jun 21, 2022)

Blue Wizard said:


>


That album is awesome it flows so well 9.5/10


----------



## ooof-da (Jun 22, 2022)




----------



## ooof-da (Jun 29, 2022)

I just met Chuck Billy in person so cheers.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 29, 2022)




----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Jun 29, 2022)




----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 30, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Jul 1, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Jul 1, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Jul 1, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jul 3, 2022)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## Dorian2 (Jul 5, 2022)

Blue Wizard said:


>


Didn't think I'd like it from the start, but that melody over the dark fuzz sounds great. Nice clear vocals too. And yes, I do try to listen to most tunes/bands/artists posted that I'm unfamiliar with.


----------



## ooof-da (Jul 6, 2022)

Dorian2 said:


> Didn't think I'd like it from the start, but that melody over the dark fuzz sounds great. Nice clear vocals too. And yes, I do try to listen to most tunes/bands/artists posted that I'm unfamiliar with.


this is one of those songs I feel like I could give to iTunes and end up with a whole new playlist like 4 hrs later. I like it.


----------



## weedstoner420 (Jul 8, 2022)

I do not think of myself as a metal head, but this album has really been doing it for me lately:


----------



## xtsho (Jul 9, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 10, 2022)

xtsho said:


>


Although KK Downey is a guitar God right now I'm listening to


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jul 10, 2022)

xtsho said:


>


The back of my right Bent Metal baseless snowboard binding has the British Steel album logo on it. The left is Danzig, . Love my Old School shit. Lib Tech from the old days. My favorite rider was Jamie Lynn, and I've had a bunch of his boards. Also rode up on the KT22 chair with him at Squaw once. He was actually riding the board I'm talking about and still have.

He was a huge Judas Priest fan, so I gave them a chance. Holy shit though. I wish I got more into them when I was younger. One of my all time favorite bands.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Jul 10, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Although KK Downey is a guitar God right now I'm listening toView attachment 5161441


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## Hiphophippo (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## ooof-da (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## Dorian2 (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 20, 2022)

paul di'anno had some pipes on him. 
also interesting that the lyrics aren't the same as the album


----------



## xtsho (Jul 22, 2022)

Just to make sure the young ones know where it came from. I was banging before Headbangers Ball. I don't recognize most Metal today.


----------



## xtsho (Jul 22, 2022)

This is my favorite Maiden song. I don't recognize today's speed metal. I don't like it.


----------



## xtsho (Jul 22, 2022)




----------



## ooof-da (Jul 23, 2022)




----------



## Hollatchaboy (Jul 23, 2022)




----------



## Kgrim (Jul 23, 2022)

Hollatchaboy said:


>


One of my all time favorite bands!!!!!!!! I still listen to "Sirens" to this day, IMO one of their best albums.
Most people don't realize that the "Trans Siberian Orchestra" originated from this band.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Jul 23, 2022)

Kgrim said:


> One of my all time favorite bands!!!!!!!! I still listen to "Sirens" to this day, IMO one of their best albums.
> Most people don't realize that the "Trans Siberian Orchestra" originated from this band.


I dig TSO too. I'm into classical based music.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jul 23, 2022)

Rolling a joint and Wifey threw on the Piece of Mind CD!


----------



## Kgrim (Jul 23, 2022)

Hollatchaboy said:


> I dig TSO too. I'm into classical based music.


Their progression really took a turn to the "classical" side after Chriss passed away. Handful of Rain is another one of my favorite albums. I've seen TSO 6 times, and its absolutely impressive every time.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 27, 2022)

xtsho said:


> This is my favorite Maiden song. I don't recognize today's speed metal. I don't like it.


mine is Still Life.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 27, 2022)

just listened to Wall of Voodoo's version on sat radio.

and now the "real" version...


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Jul 27, 2022)

xtsho said:


> This is my favorite Maiden song. I don't recognize today's speed metal. I don't like it.


Old school metal is my preferred choice, but I dig slipknot, mudvayne, gojira. I'm not ready for metal to be dead yet. Lol


----------



## ooof-da (Jul 27, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> mine is Still Life.


Mine is Die with your boots on. Love Iron Maiden


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Jul 27, 2022)

ooof-da said:


> Mine is Die with your boots on. Love Iron Maiden


To many good ones for me to pick just one, but my favorite album would probably have to be number of the beast.


----------



## ooof-da (Jul 27, 2022)

Hollatchaboy said:


> To many good ones for me to pick just one, but my favorite album would probably have to be number of the beast.


their album covers were all a amazing too


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Jul 27, 2022)

ooof-da said:


> their album covers were all a amazing too


Agreed


----------



## Creature1969 (Jul 27, 2022)

Hollatchaboy said:


> To many good ones for me to pick just one, but my favorite album would probably have to be number of the beast.


That's their Back in Black or Zeppelin 4 without a doubt.


----------



## ooof-da (Jul 27, 2022)

Okay now I’m just listening to Iron Maiden non-stop so thanks for that. But I need to shot out to this entire album. seventh son of a seventh son I mean this album was great


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Jul 27, 2022)

ooof-da said:


> Okay now I’m just listening to Iron Maiden non-stop so thanks for that. But I need to shot out to this entire album. seventh son of a seventh son I mean this album was great


It's a good one too.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 28, 2022)




----------



## Radicle420 (Jul 28, 2022)

Thrash or Die!!!


----------



## Dorian2 (Jul 28, 2022)

These guys opened for Mastodon and Opeth here in town. Good band but were relegated to about 5 or 6 tunes because of the other two stage hogs. 14 song set for Mastodon. lol


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 28, 2022)




----------



## Dorian2 (Jul 28, 2022)

These guys deserve some respect from the Metal community IMO.


----------



## ooof-da (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## Creature1969 (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## MedicinalMyA$$ (Aug 6, 2022)

ooof-da said:


>


Underrated album, one of the best.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## Dorian2 (Aug 7, 2022)

^^ So this is how I heard that Candlemass song. After the Doom/Black Sabbath sounds I heard what sounded like a Phrygian Dominant solo followed by a Nevermore sound. Just my personal listening habits and perspectives. I'm really bad for listening and picking apart music.


----------



## xtsho (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Aug 9, 2022)




----------



## Dorian2 (Aug 10, 2022)




----------



## Creature1969 (Aug 10, 2022)




----------



## Creature1969 (Aug 10, 2022)




----------



## ooof-da (Aug 10, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Aug 11, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Aug 11, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Aug 11, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Aug 11, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Aug 11, 2022)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 15, 2022)




----------



## Antidote Man (Aug 15, 2022)




----------



## ooof-da (Aug 16, 2022)




----------



## solakani (Aug 16, 2022)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 28, 2022)




----------



## Dorian2 (Aug 28, 2022)




----------



## solakani (Aug 29, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Sep 12, 2022)




----------



## Dorian2 (Sep 21, 2022)

3 stages of vocals for one of my favorite bands. All first albums for each vocalist.

Johan Liiva





Angela Gossow





Angela White-Gluz


----------



## SpaceGrease (Sep 22, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Sep 23, 2022)

I don't give a damn what people are listening to today. This is metal to me.


----------



## xtsho (Sep 23, 2022)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 8, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Oct 17, 2022)




----------



## Dorian2 (Oct 28, 2022)

Cool Sabaton clip from a recent Cincinatti show.


----------



## medicaloutlaw (Nov 4, 2022)

Anything rougher than Priest is a little too much for me. Im more into the 80's hair metals bands. Play a Jackson JS32 and just picked some Seymour Duncan pickups but haven't installed them yet.


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 4, 2022)

medicaloutlaw said:


> Anything rougher than Priest is a little too much for me. Im more into the 80's hair metals bands. Play a Jackson JS32 and just picked some Seymour Duncan pickups but haven't installed them yet.


this should be up your alley. their first 2 albums were great. after that, no.


----------



## Dorian2 (Nov 4, 2022)

medicaloutlaw said:


> Anything rougher than Priest is a little too much for me. Im more into the 80's hair metals bands. Play a Jackson JS32 and just picked some Seymour Duncan pickups but haven't installed them yet.



A buddy at work got me into Opeth in around 2005 and I've just gotten heavier since. Still love all the classic stuff too of course. Which Duncan's? I still have my early 90's 16.8K Duncan Custom SH5 (DCJ) in my LP.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 4, 2022)

The metal station here is great. 98.9 Seton Hall University. Mostly death metal but a lot of metal… thrash, British metal, some hard core punk, cross over metal and punk. Norwegian death metal.
Off hand I can not think of any other metal radio station today that even comes close to how good this one is.


----------



## medicaloutlaw (Nov 4, 2022)

Dorian2 said:


> A buddy at work got me into Opeth in around 2005 and I've just gotten heavier since. Still love all the classic stuff too of course. Which Duncan's? I still have my early 90's 16.8K Duncan Custom SH5 (DCJ) in my LP.


SH-8 Invader


----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Nov 5, 2022)




----------



## Dorian2 (Nov 6, 2022)

Only took 40 fucking years for Metal to get some respect.


----------



## Er3 (Nov 6, 2022)

Hell yeah I'm in on this thread..glad I found it


----------



## Brad104 (Nov 6, 2022)

I'm still jamming the old school Sabbath, motorhead, maiden, Megadeath, Nazareth to name a few of many great metal bands every day I am still breathing!


----------



## xtsho (Nov 6, 2022)

Dorian2 said:


> Only took 40 fucking years for Metal to get some respect.


You beat me to it. I just found it and was going to post.

They were inducted awhile ago but there was no performance due to covid.

I never thought I'd see them all on the same stage again. I feel sorry for Glenn though as his capacities are so diminished.  

But he's there and that's all that matters. 

This band was such a big part of my life back in the day and it still is today. 

Awesome is all I can say.


----------



## xtsho (Nov 6, 2022)

And hopefully the rift with KK and Halford is over. It looked just like old times. Could be for show.


----------



## xtsho (Nov 6, 2022)

How about a superband combining the current Judas Priest and KK's Priest? 

That would be something.


----------



## xtsho (Nov 6, 2022)




----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Nov 6, 2022)

Dorian2 said:


> Only took 40 fucking years for Metal to get some respect.


Damn! Rob must be hitting the geritol hard


----------



## xtsho (Nov 6, 2022)

Sofa King Smoooth said:


> Damn! Rob must be hitting the geritol hard


He's a beast. Despite the hype many of these old bangers were not doing a bunch of drugs. The ones like Halford and others stayed pretty sober. Same thing with most of those that are still around like Gene Simmons and Paul Stanley of Kiss, most of Iron Maiden. The first Iron Maiden singer was kicked out of the band for drug use.


----------



## xtsho (Nov 6, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Nov 6, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Nov 6, 2022)

I bought this album back in 1978/79.


----------



## xtsho (Nov 6, 2022)

Arguably the best song Judas Priest ever did. It's Metal perfection.


----------



## xtsho (Nov 6, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Nov 6, 2022)




----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Nov 6, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Nov 6, 2022)




----------



## Dorian2 (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## Er3 (Nov 14, 2022)

xtsho said:


>


My favorite priest solo ever


----------



## medicaloutlaw (Nov 14, 2022)

Er3 said:


> My favorite priest solo ever


Great solo! I cant ever remember a bad one..ever! Downing and Tipton are one of my favorite duos of all time!

Most Priest fans would put my favorite album at the bottom of their list but I was always more partial to the more melodic but still edgy solos of the mid-eighties.


----------



## medicaloutlaw (Nov 15, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 15, 2022)

medicaloutlaw said:


> Great solo! I cant ever remember a bad one..ever! Downing and Tipton are one of my favorite duos of all time!
> 
> Most Priest fans would put my favorite album at the bottom of their list but I was always more partial to the more melodic but still edgy solos of the mid-eighties.


I like them all. But Painkiller is one of my all time favorites. It's one of my snowboarding albums.


----------



## Dorian2 (Nov 17, 2022)

I think this belongs here. Just because.


----------



## Southernontariogrower (Nov 18, 2022)

xtsho said:


>


alone in the dark where the demons are torturing me, the dark passages of revenge is all that l see. New world order album. Name this band!


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 18, 2022)

anybody need a new cooler. Igloo has you covered








Iron Maiden Coolers


The Iron Maiden Playmate Collection We collaborated with Iron Maiden, the iconic band synonymous with heavy metal, on a collection of Playmate coolers — inspired by album cover art and the band’s figurehead Eddie — that give metalheads a chance to chill with the Beast!




www.igloocoolers.com


----------



## Jjgrow420 (Nov 18, 2022)

Get the kiddos headbanging early


----------



## Jjgrow420 (Nov 18, 2022)

But what can you say
When the loam and the foam has all been boiled away
And the oceans are dust.......
You walk for five days to the mountains of rust
And where can you go?
This land is forsaken and nothing will grow
And all the Gods know,
That the suffering of Earth makes a pretty good show!


----------



## Jjgrow420 (Nov 18, 2022)




----------



## Dorian2 (Nov 19, 2022)

Love me some Gandalf!


----------



## Creature1969 (Nov 20, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Nov 20, 2022)




----------



## Dorian2 (Nov 21, 2022)

Age restricted because of a nipple slip album cover FFS. Jebus H.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 21, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Nov 23, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 23, 2022)




----------



## Dorian2 (Nov 23, 2022)

100% Metal here!


----------



## xtsho (Nov 24, 2022)

Metal doesn't get any better than this.


----------



## xtsho (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Nov 25, 2022)

xtsho said:


> Metal doesn't get any better than this.


They have their tone dialed in on this one for sure.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 7, 2022)




----------



## Dorian2 (Dec 8, 2022)




----------



## ooof-da (Dec 11, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Dec 17, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Dec 17, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Dec 17, 2022)




----------



## Dorian2 (Dec 17, 2022)




----------



## weedstoner420 (Dec 19, 2022)




----------



## ooof-da (Dec 25, 2022)




----------



## ooof-da (Dec 25, 2022)

ooof-da said:


>


I absolutely love his voice in this rip


----------



## weedstoner420 (Dec 25, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Dec 25, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Dec 25, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Dec 25, 2022)




----------



## dabbles (Dec 26, 2022)




----------



## dabbles (Dec 26, 2022)

speaking of Korn


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Jan 3, 2023)




----------



## Creature1969 (Saturday at 3:41 PM)

This thread is sinking too far down so..
First concerts I went to without an adult.


----------



## Creature1969 (Sunday at 7:01 AM)




----------



## Dorian2 (Sunday at 11:01 PM)




----------



## xtsho (Monday at 9:35 PM)




----------



## Dorian2 (Monday at 9:38 PM)




----------



## xtsho (Tuesday at 12:40 AM)




----------



## xtsho (Tuesday at 12:41 AM)




----------



## xtsho (Tuesday at 12:43 AM)




----------



## Dorian2 (Yesterday at 2:41 PM)

@xtsho , you might like these guys.


----------



## rkymtnman (Yesterday at 2:47 PM)

how about a wall of voodoo cover???


----------



## rkymtnman (Yesterday at 2:48 PM)

Dorian2 said:


> @xtsho , you might like these guys.


i tried but not my style


----------



## rkymtnman (Yesterday at 2:51 PM)

these guys were pretty good back in the day


----------



## rkymtnman (Yesterday at 2:53 PM)

can't remember many of their good songs but this is OK


----------



## Dorian2 (Yesterday at 3:47 PM)

rkymtnman said:


> i tried but not my style


That's what I've loved about music my entire life. You can mold what you like to listen to into your own experience. I heard some great Priest influence in it. Other Priest fans might hate it for all I know.

I pick apart music. A lot. I actually annoy myself with it sometimes.


----------



## xtsho (Yesterday at 7:04 PM)

Dorian2 said:


> @xtsho , you might like these guys.


I tried as well. I even listened to a bunch of their other songs. I liked From Hell with Love and No Surrender better but I just wasn't feeling it. There are very few newer bands that I like very much. I'm stuck in the past with Priest, Maiden, Black Sabbath, etc... At least it's a good place to be stuck.


----------



## xtsho (Yesterday at 7:05 PM)

rkymtnman said:


> can't remember many of their good songs but this is OK


Many a night with this cranking back in the day.


----------

